# Not buying a poppy.



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I see on facebook earlier that somebody from loose women was criticised for not wearing a poppy, i couldn't ****ing believe it.

Now I know that for some reason that I can't myself understand guys in the forces are all deemed as heroes and deserve unconditional respect yada yada yada, but why should somebody be put down for not spending a quid on a piece of plastic to commemorate the servicemen?

Here me out before you all start jumping on your dislike button..If we were back in 1940 then i sure as **** would be doing everything I can for any ex soldier that saved our country from being over run by hitlers youth. Those people deserve respect, and deserve to be remembered. But as far as I'm aware.. they are all ****ing dead or atleast most of them.. so why exactly are the British Legion needing to raise 40 million £ this year from poppy sales? Why do today's servicemen deserve the upmost respect, our quid? Because from my point of view the last few wars our dear soldiers have fought have been not only illegal but deeply immoral. And also unlike 1940 they have a choice! They have many choices infact. Having your leg blown off or shot or coming home head ****ed is a well known occupational hazard. So why does an ex soldier that chose to go and fight on behalf of our corrupt government, a government that sent them to war foe their own financial gain, a government that steals 20%+ of our income, deserve not only my respect but my money? I mean a soldier is no more a hero than a fireman entering a burning building, a paramedic climbing down a well to save a baby, or anybody else that goes out of their way for the good of others.

There's nothing wrong with giving money to soldiers or their charities if that's what you decide to do.. but why is it deemed disrespectful if you don't support the forces and their corrupt lying and thieving bosses?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

You're a hero to me bro, expect a quid in your paypal account in the next few days or so.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

View attachment 161082


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> You're a hero to me bro, expect a quid in your paypal account in the next few days or so.


Lol. Cheers


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The soldiers don't chose the war. They just serve their country.

If they only signed up, when a 'good' war happened it would be too late.

The poppy fund is the public showing their support for the brave who will be the first on line when and if we are most at risk.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

These guys don't fight wars for the government they fight them for us and they volunteer themselves to do it, it's unfortunate that the government decide what war and when and what their own agenda may be but the soldiers don't get a say in that any more than we do

There is an occupational hazard to being a soldier as there may well be to being and ambulance person, fireman or police but the pay scales don't reflect this as soldiers earn peanuts in comparison regarding the risks and how disruptive being a soldier is to home and family life

I'm happy to spend £1 just to show a little appreciation for them doing this, and I'm from an Irish Catholic background where the British army are not seen as friends through history


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I feel a cvnt ignoring the army guys asking for donations in Tesco when I go shopping, I know they fight for me. They don't join to serve the powers that be, they fight to protect the people back home.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

im more than happy to spend £1 for a poppy, means alot to me and should to everyone else for troops defending this country, that are underpayed and work there a$$es off and love there job and even for those who had to do national service

currently in proccess of joining the army myself, the rifles regiment 5th battalion


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

T100 said:


> These guys don't fight wars for the government they fight them for us and they volunteer themselves to do it, it's unfortunate that the government decide what war and when and what their own agenda may be but the soldiers don't get a say in that any more than we do
> 
> There is an occupational hazard to being a soldier as there may well be to being and ambulance person, fireman or police but the pay scales don't reflect this as soldiers earn peanuts in comparison regarding the risks and how disruptive being a soldier is to home and family life
> 
> I'm happy to spend £1 just to show a little appreciation for them doing this, and I'm from an Irish Catholic background where the British army are not seen as friends through history


Come on mate which war in the last decades have been fought for us? They are government pawns and nothing more. And they keep enrolling knowing full well where they are going to be going. The middle east.

Surely it would be a better idea.. if people want to protect and serve their country, to enroll when the country is at risk?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bora said:


> im more than happy to spend £1 for a poppy, means alot to me and should to everyone else for troops defending this country, that are underpayed and work there a$$es off and love there job and even for those who had to do national service
> 
> currently in proccess of joining the army myself, the rifles regiment 5th battalion


Tell me in which way any armed force is defending the United Kingdom.

And then tell me how many servicemen have done the dirty work the government to financially gain in the middle east in the last 2 decades


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

This is what I don't get.. "they are defending our country". How on earth are people blind enough to believe this??


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Must avoid rustling...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> I feel a cvnt ignoring the army guys asking for donations in Tesco when I go shopping, I know they fight for me. They don't join to serve the powers that be, they fight to protect the people back home.


thats a very romanticised view

more often than not nowadays its some dumb kid who didnt do well in school and played too much COD, who is as likely to beat the guy beside him when back home and doesnt give a toss for others


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> This is what I don't get.. "they are defending our country". How on earth are people blind enough to believe this??


they get orders, they fulfill these orders, its higher in the chain of command the politics come into it, do you really think troops give a fvkc about politics? they just doing there job


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

My grandad died at the end of WWII so i always stick a few quid in the pot. I never take a poppy though - like too many things it's become a bulls hit fashion accessory and has lost any meaning it once had.

I don't feel the need to display a cheap bit of plastic to show others i appreciate our armed forces.

If i choose to support the poppy appeal - or any other charities - i'll do so without the recognition and approbation of others.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> thats a very romanticised view
> 
> more often than not nowadays its some dumb kid who didnt do well in school and played too much COD, who is as likely to beat the guy beside him when back home and doesnt give a toss for others


The two lads I've known, who were in the army were alright.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bora said:


> they get orders, they fulfill these orders, its higher in the chain of command the politics come into it, do you really think troops give a fvkc about politics? they just doing there job


That's correct. But that doesn't answer the question "in what way are they defending the united kingdom". If you are joining g surely you shoukd know the answer mate? There's a ****ing big difference between defending your country and 'just following orders' and going to Iraq to get dem der freebies. I'm not having a pop mate im just trying to understand people's viewpoints.


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Come on mate which war in the last decades have been fought for us? They are government pawns and nothing more. And they keep enrolling knowing full well where they are going to be going. The middle east.
> 
> Surely it would be a better idea.. if people want to protect and serve their country, to enroll when the country is at risk?


The poppies are to primarily remember those that died for us in the first and second world wars to keep this country a free nation. A free nation that allows you to moan about giving a £1 for a poppy on here. I think that you should feel lucky you'll never have to suffer such horror as they did watching their brothers, fathers and mates die beside them in horrific conditions.

Ironically of course your entitled to your opinion, again a benefit of those that died.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The soldiers don't chose the war. They just serve their country.
> 
> If they only signed up, when a 'good' war happened it would be too late.
> 
> The poppy fund is the public showing their support for the brave who will be the first on line when and if we are most at risk.


Not how I see it, think tekkers has made a good point.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Without a military we'd be a sitting duck for invasion. We have to have these guys.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

The first 'proper war' for decades - gulf war 1, desert storm. the number of my friends who tried to buy themselves out before deployment was hilarious


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> Without a military we'd be a sitting duck for invasion. We have to have these guys.


Ye i remember iran capturing our navy personnel and parading them all over the

Media,fvcking embarrassing that was....


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Marvin Monkey said:


> The poppies are to primarily remember those that died for us in the first and second world wars to keep this country a free nation. A free nation that allows you to moan about giving a £1 for a poppy on here. I think that you should feel lucky you'll never have to suffer such horror as they did watching their brothers, fathers and mates die beside them in horrific conditions.
> 
> Ironically of course your entitled to your opinion, again a benefit of those that died.


poppies represent trench warefare in the poppie fields of flander world war one , the poppy represents that, nothing to do with ww2


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Come on mate which war in the last decades have been fought for us? They are government pawns and nothing more. And they keep enrolling knowing full well where they are going to be going. The middle east.
> 
> Surely it would be a better idea.. if people want to protect and serve their country, to enroll when the country is at risk?


I see your point mate but I doubt any soldier enlists with the opinion of I'm going to fight for my government and waiting till the country is at risk would clearly be to late

there's a lot more to what the army do abroad than just fight the bad guys, they help defeat and destroy terrorist training camps where a lot of young men and women are taught how to make bombs, learn tactics and how to use weapons and are radicalised and sent back to the UK to carry out terrorist attacks, but I get your view


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a red and a white poppy pinbadge.

I wear them both. The red one indicates that I agree that we should remember those who had no choice but to fight in WW1 and WW2. The white one signifies my total disagreement with ongoing war and completely unjustifiable military action.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

T100 said:


> there's a lot more to what the army do abroad than just fight the bad guys, they help defeat and destroy terrorist training camps where a lot of young men and women are taught how to make bombs, learn tactics and how to use weapons and are radicalised and sent back to the UK to carry out terrorist attacks, but I get your view


which ironically rallies more to the cause lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Without a military we'd be a sitting duck for invasion. We have to have these guys.


and who would invade the UK? Malta


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

seandog69 said:


> which ironically rallies more to the cause lol


Spot on mate, it's a never ending circle and will always be that way unfortunately


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

T100 said:


> I see your point mate but I doubt any soldier enlists with the opinion of I'm going to fight for my government and waiting till the country is at risk would clearly be to late
> 
> there's a lot more to what the army do abroad than just fight the bad guys, they help defeat and destroy terrorist training camps where a lot of young men and women are taught how to make bombs, learn tactics and how to use weapons and are radicalised and sent back to the UK to carry out terrorist attacks, but I get your view


its argued the War on Terror was about Oil etc...so technically the British and American forces would be the terrorists as they have invaded foreign lands.....just saying


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

barsnack said:


> its argued the War on Terror was about Oil etc...so technically the British and American forces would be the terrorists as they have invaded foreign lands.....just saying


I don't think anyone would argue with that mate when you see how many inoccent men women and children have died at the business end of British and American bombs, it's all about the money and always has been

I done a term on the Irish problem while at school and my history teacher told me that on a day Winston Churchill sent about 40.000 soldiers to Europe to help defeat an occupying force, the Nazi's, he also sent 15000 troops to occupy Ireland and become an occupying force, but that's a story for another day lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

barsnack said:


> and who would invade the UK? Malta


Anyone with an army who wanted to, we'd have no way of stopping them.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm not donating anything to them, I'd rather go and hand it to WW2 veteran myself. Forget all this fighting for us and our country bollocks when was the last time our country was under threat lol

"heroes" lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvin Monkey said:


> The poppies are to primarily remember those that died for us in the first and second world wars to keep this country a free nation. A free nation that allows you to moan about giving a £1 for a poppy on here. I think that you should feel lucky you'll never have to suffer such horror as they did watching their brothers, fathers and mates die beside them in horrific conditions.
> 
> Ironically of course your entitled to your opinion, again a benefit of those that died.


When did i moan about giving a quid? I never gave a quid so i'm not moaning im just asking for opinions.

I do feel lucky that I don't have to suffer what they did. But what relation does that have to buying a poppy every year some 70 years on?


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Theorist said:


> I'm not donating anything to them, I'd rather go and hand it to WW2 veteran myself. Forget all this fighting for us and our country bollocks when was the last time our country was under threat lol
> 
> "heroes" lol


That's my view too, since the world wars this country has never really been under threat from anyone apart from self serving bankers and politicians.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Theorist said:


> I'm not donating anything to them, I'd *rather go and hand it to WW2 veteran myself*. Forget all this fighting for us and our country bollocks when was the last time our country was under threat lol
> 
> "heroes" lol


you better hurry up, not many left


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> When did i moan about giving a quid? I never gave a quid so i'm not moaning im just asking for opinions.
> 
> I do feel lucky that I don't have to suffer what they did. But what relation does that have to buying a poppy every year some 70 years on?


because some of them oldies are still alive and the British Legion makes sure they're homed and fed etc. and I should imagine they enjoy the odd game of bingo.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Ironic how at the time of ww2 and ww1 to an extent the British public were against the war. At the time Germany didn't pose a direct threat to us and specifically during ww2 stated they didn't want to fight us. It could be argued that at the time we were involving ourselves in other people's business when we weren't directly under threat.

Just playing devils advocate here by the way. I'll be buying a poppy, respect lives lost then and now.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Since when did blowing the legs off Iraqi children make you a hero?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Marvin Monkey said:


> because some of them oldies are still alive and the British Legion makes sure they're homed and fed etc. and I should imagine they enjoy the odd game of bingo.


The british Legion exist to support the british legion mate.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

PD89 said:


> Since when did blowing the legs off Iraqi children make you a hero?


Since when did all our military blow the legs off Iraqi children?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvin Monkey said:


> because some of them oldies are still alive and the British Legion makes sure they're homed and fed etc. and I should imagine they enjoy the odd game of bingo.


And that costs some 40 million £? I'd imagine they get next to **** all.


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

saxondale said:


> The british Legion exist to support the british legion mate.


Come on now.....

"We provide practical, emotional and financial support to all members of the British Armed Forces past and present, and their families.

We also organise the Poppy Appeal, run one of the UK's largest membership organisations and are recognised as the nation's custodian of Remembrance."


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Regardless if the wars have been complete and utter BS, these men and woman still put their lives on line. They still deserve our respect. Well in my opinion they do. Tony Blair is nothing but a war criminal and deserves nothing more than to be lynched in the street.

Because the gov is corrupt that doesn't mean the soldiers are corrupt. I personally think the money from poppy sales should be used to help our soldiers come back into society after being at war for so long.

Yes they have a choice but imo it takes a special breed on man and woman to go to war. Regardless of if i think the wars were illegal or immoral, the actual soldiers who fight will get my respect and my last pound.

Also poppy day is to REMEMBER the fallen, the ones who fought for what we have today. They deserve to be remembered.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> And that costs some 40 million £? I'd imagine they get next to **** all.


Can get a pint for £1.30 at the British legion club next to me mate. It has to be subsidised somehow.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Since when did all our military blow the legs off Iraqi children?


1 million Iraqi civilian casualties, a good portion of them children.

That's just those killed, I don't even want to begin to imagine how many was maimed and injured.


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

The reasons are many and varied, but I'll cover the basics in a 'perception versus reality' type format. I should point out I am only talking from my personal experience of having known 6 (I think) squaddies. 2 of them very well where I spoke to them about their experiences at great length.

Perception.

1 They join up to defend their country (or us).

2 They volunteer.

3 The evil of war isn't their fault, It's the politicians fault, they're only following orders.

Reality-

1 For 90%, they join up for a job. For 'defend the country', replace with the phrase 'defend the ruling corporate elite'.

2 "Volunteer" suggests doing it for a good cause. This is blatantly untrue. They do it for money, just like any other mercenary.

3 This is best thought of by using a Star Wars analogy. We all hate The Empire, but you gotta love those stormtroopers? Patently absurd.

So why do some people expect us to respect them unconditionally? Because of a small number of half baked half truths.

Having said that, I usually stick a quid in the tin.

Why? I don't really know. I suppose cos when they come back a total mess and leave the army, their minds are ****ed for life with very little support from the establishment, and I feel sorry for them.

I'm also reminded about it regularly cos I skydive, and you meet loads of squaddies on a DZ.


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> And that costs some 40 million £? I'd imagine they get next to **** all.


Bingo costs a lot these days. Gonna start calling you "skin flint tekkers". You don't have to give anything but it's only a quid, your not going to go hungry are you. Anyway your original point is valid, someone shouldn't be humiliated on TV because of their choice I agree with that.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Anyone with an army who wanted to, we'd have no way of stopping them.


I'm sure Iceland don't have an army tho


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> I'm sure Iceland don't have an army tho


Yeah don't think anyone wants to invade a bunch of volcanoes in the middle of nowhere . 

Been there though great place


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvin Monkey said:


> Bingo costs a lot these days. Gonna start calling you "skin flint tekkers". You don't have to give anything but it's only a quid, your not going to go hungry are you. Anyway your original point is valid, someone shouldn't be humiliated on TV because of their choice I agree with that.


What member did you used to be then


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> I'm sure Iceland don't have an army tho


List of countries without armed forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> What member did you used to be then


member of what?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I thought the thread was entitled "not buying a puppy"

I have nothing useful to add now it seems.


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> I thought the thread was entitled "not buying a puppy"
> 
> I have nothing useful to add now it seems.


Don't worry you got a cool dog.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Marvin Monkey said:


> Come on now.....
> 
> "We provide practical, emotional and financial support to all members of the British Armed Forces past and present, and their families.
> 
> We also organise the Poppy Appeal, run one of the UK's largest membership organisations and are recognised as the nation's custodian of Remembrance."


Shame help for heroes stole their thunder?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Love em or hate em, they've got bigger balls than most on here. And that's not just because most on here are on steroids.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sen said:


> Love em or hate em, they've got bigger balls than most on here. And that's not just because most on here are on steroids.


lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

But, no, I don't think people should have to wear poppies.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

barsnack said:


> and who would invade the UK? Malta


You are invaded already... Lol

And nothing you can do about it


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You are invaded already... Lol
> 
> And nothing you can do about it


If the Muslims try taking over our government by force, our military will stop them, you can be sure of that.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> I thought the thread was entitled "not buying a puppy"
> 
> I have nothing useful to add now it seems.


also thought this. left dissapointed :sad:










this should help anyone else with the same problem


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I wasnt talking about muslins...

But if you want.. They [email protected] get away with anything because uk dont want to be seen as racist


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> If the Muslims try taking over our government by force, our military will stop them, you can be sure of that.


Why would they?? You government is doing a great job anyway ...


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

MisterMuscle said:


> The reasons are many and varied, but I'll cover the basics in a 'perception versus reality' type format. I should point out I am only talking from my personal experience of having known 6 (I think) squaddies. 2 of them very well where I spoke to them about their experiences at great length.
> 
> Perception.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have worded it better myself.

Every human has a brain, and knows what the armies and the government do when they sanction wars for profit.

I don't give them money, as they choose this job themselves, we haven't needed an army. Who would invade us? We have so many allies that we probably wouldn't even need an army if we ever got attacked which has a 0.00000001% chance of happening.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Regardless if the wars have been complete and utter BS, these men and woman still put their lives on line. They still deserve our respect. Well in my opinion they do. Tony Blair is nothing but a war criminal and deserves nothing more than to be lynched in the street.
> 
> Because the gov is corrupt that doesn't mean the soldiers are corrupt. I personally think the money from poppy sales should be used to help our soldiers come back into society after being at war for so long.
> 
> ...


How is it regardless if the wars are immoral? So what's your reasoning for them to be respected? It doesn't take any special breed lol, alot of those that join the a do so because they are too thick to do anything else. Look at usa recruitment.. Most are from poor deprived backgrounds. It's drugs and crime or the military.

So even though they are all committing war crimes on behalf of the government they should be respected just be a use they went?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

zak007 said:


> Couldn't have worded it better myself.
> 
> Every human has a brain, and knows what the armies and the government do when they sanction wars for profit.
> 
> I don't give them money, as they choose this job themselves, we haven't needed an army. Who would invade us? We have so many allies that we probably wouldn't even need an army if we ever got attacked which has a 0.00000001% chance of happening.


People probably don't invade us because we do have an army?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

sen said:


> People probably don't invade us because we do have an army?


who would invade us and why? do enlighten me.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

zak007 said:


> who would invade us and why? do enlighten me.


How do I know? But saying we don't need an army cos we don't get invaded is a bit silly. No one probably wants to try because we have a decent army.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> How is it regardless if the wars are immoral? So what's your reasoning for them to be respected? It doesn't take any special breed lol, alot of those that join the a do so because they are too thick to do anything else. Look at usa recruitment.. Most are from poor deprived backgrounds. It's drugs and crime or the military.
> 
> So even though they are all committing war crimes on behalf of the government they should be respected just be a use they went?


Its easy to slate something you've never done nor will you ever! I don't agree how my company is run, but I don't refuse to go to meetings that my boss send me to. And class soldiers the same as police etc is rather deluded IMO. Police, fire-fighters, etc their wage reflects the daily risks they take. A soldier on the other hand get pennies and it upsets their home life, again this is a choice but a choice not many people on here would be willing to take. As I said previous, not every man has dangley's big enough to join the army. 9 out of 10 men would p1ss themselves if they were told they had to join the army and fight. You say the majority of the military are to dumb to do anything else, well it takes a lot of b4lls to join the army IMO. I doubt the soldiers have a choice on wars they fight, i don't think its as simple as saying "sir I don't want to fight this war, as I don't agree with it.

My reason for them to be respected is, only a small amount of people opt to join the army and do what they do, risk their lives for pennies and for ungrateful people, people who pi55 and moan and call them dumb. If you don't think its worth respect I'd like to see you go and do it, same as any man who slates then. Go get your big boy pants on, do 48 months doing what they do, then come back and say they don't deserve respect!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Couldn't have worded it better myself.
> 
> Every human has a brain, and knows what the armies and the government do when they sanction wars for profit.
> 
> I don't give them money, as they choose this job themselves, we haven't needed an army. Who would invade us? We have so many allies that we probably wouldn't even need an army if we ever got attacked which has a 0.00000001% chance of happening.


PMSL

Like I said to Tekkers, its asy to slate something you have never done nor will have b4lls big enough to do. If we didn't have a an army as much as I agree that the last war was uncalled for they kept the war over there, without them, the war would of been here, right on our door step. but like you say, we don't need an army. ROLMFAO


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

You wouldn't get rid of your burglar alarm if no one tried to rob your house, would you? No. Cos some cvnt would come and burgle you. It's there to keep baddies away. Like our army.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

For those of you who aren't going to donate a little money and wear a poppy, fine, but what gives you the right to slag the army off? Unless you have been there and done that, you're not qualified to comment on it.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Its easy to slate something you've never done nor will you ever! I don't agree how my company is run, but I don't refuse to go to meetings that my boss send me to. And class soldiers the same as police etc is rather deluded IMO. Police, fire-fighters, etc their wage reflects the daily risks they take. A soldier on the other hand get pennies and it upsets their home life, again this is a choice but a choice not many people on here would be willing to take. As I said previous, not every man has dangley's big enough to join the army. 9 out of 10 men would p1ss themselves if they were told they had to join the army and fight. You say the majority of the military are to dumb to do anything else, well it takes a lot of b4lls to join the army IMO. I doubt the soldiers have a choice on wars they fight, i don't think its as simple as saying "sir I don't want to fight this war, as I don't agree with it.
> 
> My reason for them to be respected is, only a small amount of people opt to join the army and do what they do, risk their lives for pennies and for ungrateful people, people who pi55 and moan and call them dumb. If you don't think its worth respect I'd like to see you go and do it, same as any man who slates then. Go get your big boy pants on, do 48 months doing what they do, then come back and say they don't deserve respect!


Well said

As an ex squaddie myself then I feel I can comment on your statement.

Yes a lot of the forces are from less educated backgrounds who had little chance of getting a 'decent' job in civvy street, but they have decided to step up and show their worth.

I'm sure most would rather do what they do rather than say, fast food worker or non skilled minimum factory dogs bodies etc

You don't get a choice which war you want to fight in, you get told.

They know this before they sign up and most of them do a bloody good job as well.

A lot of them also make a good life out of being in the forces too and some get the chance to learn a trade as well if they desire

Never did me any harm, quite the opposite actually


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

The army is a lot like prison

Aload of generally dumb thugs "locked" into the army with the possibility of learning a new trade etc

The army isnt glamorous or Nobel anymore

It's spose of cvnts who couldn't do anything else or just joined to sound hard or to "shoot sum ******* fcker in da head"


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

mrwright said:


> The army is a lot like prison
> 
> Aload of generally dumb thugs "locked" into the army with the possibility of learning a new trade etc
> 
> ...


I take it you've done time in both prison and army then?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I wear a metal badge "Help for Heroes" year round so do not wear a poppy, I still donate though.

Best mate did tours of N Ireland (twice) and Bosnia and Kosovo, came out with PTSD, so this subject is something I take great interest in.

EVerybody has a choice whether to buy/wear a poppy, it is not mandatory but for me, I will always honour the fallen and living soldiers who serve our country.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I take it you've done time in both prison and army then?


N'ah, they wouldn't let him in the army as he isn't hard enough, and that is why he is so bitter against them!!

He does sound thick enough though....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I wear a metal badge "Help for Heroes" year round so do not wear a poppy, I still donate though.
> 
> Best mate did tours of N Ireland (twice) and Bosnia and Kosovo, came out with PTSD, so this subject is something I take great interest in.
> 
> EVerybody has a choice whether to buy/wear a poppy, it is not mandatory but for me, I will always honour the fallen and living soldiers who serve our country.


I did Bosnia and Kosovo myself, fortunately I never seen any death etc

I joined the REME


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Back then, you didn't have a choice. It was fight or be an outcast in society (at least that's what I was taught at school). Today it's a choice. In my eyes WW1 and WW2 soldiers are heroes, soldiers nowadays are just doing the job that they signed up for voluntarily.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Personally,I think that all charities are a massive con.

How much of your money actually goes to what you think you are contributing to?

Not much,by the time it is skimmed by the organisations who run them.

As for wether I think today's forces are worthy of my money,if I did contribute....no.

They earn money in a job they volunteered for,like i do.when I am unemployed,or can't work through injury,is there a charity for me?

This is not a dig at the soldiers,as it obviously takes balls to do what they do,but they are pawns in a game,being used by our governments and when they come home,some of them might be permanently injured or mentally scarred and aren't looked after properly.

I doubt they think that it was worth fighting for queen and country,when they are shown no respect or get the help they need,from the government/country they fought for.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

mrwright said:


> The army is a lot like prison
> 
> Aload of generally dumb thugs "locked" into the army with the possibility of learning a new trade etc
> 
> ...


Really? I spent 12 years in the Army and have a degree in business. Also topping up my teaching to masters next year when I return to the UK.

Oh, and my son who is now currently serving is also doing his HND in electronics. Not bad for a dumb thug, aye?

I'd also like to add the following before you come back with your fingers blazing on your keyboard :

"If you can read my comment, then thank a Teacher. The fact that you can read it in English, thank a Soldier".

Lest we forget...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Chrisallan said:


> when they come home,some of them might be permanently injured or mentally scarred and aren't looked after properly.


Is that so? Do you speak from experience?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dt36 said:


> "If you can read my comment, then thank a Teacher. The fact that you can read it in English, thank a Soldier".
> 
> Lest we forget...


its a bit bollox that sentiment mate.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> The army is a lot like prison
> 
> Aload of generally dumb thugs "locked" into the army with the possibility of learning a new trade etc
> 
> ...


There's some spineless [email protected] on here for sure!! @tekkers I wonder if one of ur kids decides to join u still feel the same? U can't really say until happens.

And YOU mr friggin wright!!!! Wtf?? ****s who joined coz they can't do anything else??? I consider my son who's been in 16 years and now a very successful sgt with degrees coming out of his ass NOT to be a [email protected] or incapable of doing anything else, he prob has been more successful than u could ever be and I have no doubt his balls are much bigger WITHOUT STEROIDS...and far from dumb ...I would like to see u and most on here doing a [email protected] BFT let alone fight a war..irrespective of what ur view is on buying a poppy or don't please do not slag off squaddies assuming they are all like the divs that u came across ....I doubt very much any of the guys enjoy shooting someone in the head. You piece of **** learn some respect...


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

kristina said:


> Is that so? Do you speak from experience?


One of my childhood friends came back from the first Gulf war,with gulf war syndrome.

The British government wouldn't recognise it as an illness.

He was in and out of mental,institutions for years and was a shell if the person I used to know.

The government finally recognised gulf war syndrome and he could make a claim for it.

This took 12 years!

So he suffered and struggled to make ends meet for all that time.

He's not the only one,as he knows others that went through this.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> its a bit bollox that sentiment mate.


And before u start as u always do ...DO NOT START WITH ME ON THIS SUBJECT ....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> And before u start as u always do ...DO NOT START WITH ME ON THIS SUBJECT ....


fck you on about you mad woman?

hearing people talking and thinking its about you is a classic sign of paranoia - you really should get some professional help.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Chrisallan said:


> One of my childhood friends came back from the first Gulf war,with gulf war syndrome.
> 
> The British government wouldn't recognise it as an illness.
> 
> ...


That's awful, it's really sad that it took so long for change to happen.

Would you say that it's different now than it was back then? I mean, have times changed for the better, in terms of care and support for those who need it?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> . A soldier on the other hand get pennies for pennies !


do they? sort of voluntary work is it? like a charity?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Really? I spent 12 years in the Army and have a degree in business. Also topping up my teaching to masters next year when I return to the UK.
> 
> Oh, and my son who is now currently serving is also doing his HND in electronics. Not bad for a dumb thug, aye?
> 
> ...





Skye666 said:


> There's some spineless [email protected] on here for sure!! @tekkers I wonder if one of ur kids decides to join u still feel the same? U can't really say until happens.
> 
> And YOU mr friggin wright!!!! Wtf?? ****s who joined coz they can't do anything else??? I consider my son who's been in 16 years and now a very successful sgt with degrees coming out of his ass NOT to be a [email protected] or incapable of doing anything else, he prob has been more successful than u could ever be and I have no doubt his balls are much bigger WITHOUT STEROIDS...and far from dumb ...I would like to see u and most on here doing a [email protected] BFT let alone fight a war..irrespective of what ur view is on buying a poppy or don't please do not slag off squaddies assuming they are all like the divs that u came across ....I doubt very much any of the guys enjoy shooting someone in the head. You piece of **** learn some respect...





G-man99 said:


> N'ah, they wouldn't let him in the army as he isn't hard enough, and that is why he is so bitter against them!!
> 
> He does sound thick enough though....





SILV3RBACK said:


> I take it you've done time in both prison and army then?


Didnt know you had to of done/be in something to have a comment on it

You don't know me so why make it a personal attack because we have differing opinions for all you know I've been in the army for a man so focused on soldiers giving us freedom etc your quick to shoot down any opposing opinion

I'm just going by who and what I know of course not all people in the army are like that generally those who arnt rise through the ranks

But 90% of soldiers are known for being loud brash aggressive etc you just have to look at the amount of fights etc that start around the pubs during the time they are on leave

And skye that's abit of a personal attack for no reason

Also I'm not on steroids and have massive balls not sure what that has to do with anything but enjoy the image

Also read the above not all are like that obviously his like not all women that lift are huge manly women.... Congratulations on your sons achievements

90% of the people I know or know of in the army or who want to join the army have said things along the lines of shooting ********

And I have no problems with soldiers from WW1/2 etc just nowadays but the difference may indeed be more to do with modern society rather than just the armed forces

Please try to keep the debate civil thank you


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

I wear a poppy wristband year round simply to show my respect for them, whether I agree with the war they are a part of or not the guys still deserve respect in my opinion, I know plenty of lads who have served and I have the upmost respect to every one of them because they all have bigger balls than me tbh, do I agree with the 'wars' weve waged in recent years, no absolutely not but regardless of that the guys out there doing the work still deserve respect, yes they have a choice, yes they could have chosen to not sign up, yes they could have chosen to have a quiet office job and yes there are most certainly big risks which come with the job but simply stating that they do not deserve respect for what they do is wrong in my opinion.

Ive always believed that yes the wars in the middle east have been illegal and have been immoral however I do also believe that by us bringing some form of stability over there (time will only tell on that) it will reduce the pit of hatred from which radicalists and terrorism breeds, radicalists and terrorism will never ever be completely eradicated for two reasons 1) terrorism is a point of perspective and 2) you will always get people who are vulnerable enough to be brainwashed by some religious nut saying if you go and bomb a city centre you wil get your x amount of virgins.

As I have already said I wear a poppy to show respect for those who have paid the ultimate sacrifice, again regardless of if you agree with the reason why they joined the army or took part in a war or not its still a sacrifice. Most importantly however I wear it to remember those who paid the sacrifice when they had no choice and we were at real threat of invasion as I do not believe their sacrifice should be forgotten regardless of if they have all deceased or not, that is the true meaning of the poppy and the reason we all wore it originally I believe by wearing it its showing some sign of thanks however small for what they all did and I do not want that meaning to be forgotten because of people arguing and bickering over current wars and whether they agree with them or not.

All my opinion and just my two pence worth.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> fck you on about you mad woman?
> 
> hearing people talking and thinking its about you is a classic sign of paranoia - you really should get some professional help.


No....every quote I make u jump on it so before u did in this case...I made the point


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No....every quote I make u jump on it so before u did in this case...I made the point


hardly, nah, seriously, you need help duck.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

there is is no conscription anymore

buying a poppy is voluntary

joining the army is voluntary

the first and second world wars were horrific with people being shot as cowards for having shell shock /PTSD etc , personally i give money for them and dont take a poppy , however in my opinion since the second world war there have been no other wars we have needed to be involved with.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

anyway ignoring the mad woman - the point you miss is the real heros of WW1 and WW2 were conscripts, that`s why they deserve the accolade.

todays soldier (whilst been very brave) chose to persue that career path, I have the same view of firemen too, sorry if that offends.

edit - same as the man above just said.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Didnt know you had to of done/be in something to have a comment on it
> 
> You don't know me so why make it a personal attack because we have differing opinions for all you know I've been in the army for a man so focused on soldiers giving us freedom etc your quick to shoot down any opposing opinion
> 
> ...


The army is ' loads of [email protected] who can't do anything else' unquote ....in effect ur callin my son one ..hardly a personal attack from me to u but u to me.

Let's hope this thread gets closed


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

kristina said:


> That's awful, it's really sad that it took so long for change to happen.
> 
> Would you say that it's different now than it was back then? I mean, have times changed for the better, in terms of care and support for those who need it?


I know,Kristina,it was terrible to see him like that and he's never fully recovered.

I never see him,now,but I think he's just getting on with the life he has.

I can't speak for soldiers,now,as I don't know any that are serving that have had problems,but I would hope that they get better treatment than he did.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

sen said:


> People probably don't invade us because we do have an army?


There's plenty of countries out there that don't have a standing army, and a handful that don't have any military at all, they don't get invaded they seem to do fine.. So saying that if we didn't have a military we would get invaded isn't a valid argument.

The military isn't there for our protection, it's there to advance the interests of the government, such as invading oil rich nations like Iraq massacring the population and stealing there resources.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Really? I spent 12 years in the Army and have a degree in business. Also topping up my teaching to masters next year when I return to the UK.
> 
> Oh, and my son who is now currently serving is also doing his HND in electronics. Not bad for a dumb thug, aye?
> 
> ...





Skye666 said:


> There's some spineless [email protected] on here for sure!! @tekkers I wonder if one of ur kids decides to join u still feel the same? U can't really say until happens.
> 
> And YOU mr friggin wright!!!! Wtf?? ****s who joined coz they can't do anything else??? I consider my son who's been in 16 years and now a very successful sgt with degrees coming out of his ass NOT to be a [email protected] or incapable of doing anything else, he prob has been more successful than u could ever be and I have no doubt his balls are much bigger WITHOUT STEROIDS...and far from dumb ...I would like to see u and most on here doing a [email protected] BFT let alone fight a war..irrespective of what ur view is on buying a poppy or don't please do not slag off squaddies assuming they are all like the divs that u came across ....I doubt very much any of the guys enjoy shooting someone in the head. You piece of **** learn some respect...





G-man99 said:


> N'ah, they wouldn't let him in the army as he isn't hard enough, and that is why he is so bitter against them!!
> 
> He does sound thick enough though....





Skye666 said:


> The army is ' loads of [email protected] who can't do anything else' unquote ....in effect ur callin my son one ..hardly a personal attack from me to u but u to me.
> 
> Let's hope this thread gets closed


I Also said not all of them and the ones that arnt generally become sargs etc so in fact I said your son wasn't

But you just ignore all of it and focus on the but you can complain about


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Its easy to slate something you've never done nor will you ever! I don't agree how my company is run, but I don't refuse to go to meetings that my boss send me to. And class soldiers the same as police etc is rather deluded IMO. Police, fire-fighters, etc their wage reflects the daily risks they take. A soldier on the other hand get pennies and it upsets their home life, again this is a choice but a choice not many people on here would be willing to take. As I said previous, not every man has dangley's big enough to join the army. 9 out of 10 men would p1ss themselves if they were told they had to join the army and fight. You say the majority of the military are to dumb to do anything else, well it takes a lot of b4lls to join the army IMO.* I doubt the soldiers have a choice on wars they fight, i don't think its as simple as saying "sir I don't want to fight this war, as I don't agree with it. *
> 
> My reason for them to be respected is, only a small amount of people opt to join the army and do what they do, risk their lives for pennies and for ungrateful people, people who pi55 and moan and call them dumb. If you don't think its worth respect I'd like to see you go and do it, same as any man who slates then. Go get your big boy pants on, do 48 months doing what they do, then come back and say they don't deserve respect!


If they are bothered moraly then they shouldn't sign up in the first place. I actually tried to join the army stupidly when I lived in Bristol, and thank **** I was told I wouldn't pass the medical due to heart issues and asthma. I didn't have oversized balls and neither does anybody else. People join mostly because it's a paying job. Not because they want to help the world because if that was their aim then they are ****ing morons for joining an a organisation that's sole purpose is to fight an enemy.

And talking about wage reflecting job. You think a fireman who walks into burning building and saves people's lives for a measly 35 a year is less of a hero than some 6 week trained pawn running around causing collateral damage in the name of oil That's delusional? Jesus Christ.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> PMSL
> 
> Like I said to Tekkers, its asy to slate something you have never done nor will have b4lls big enough to do. If we didn't have a an army as much as I agree that the last war was uncalled for they kept the war over there, without them, the war would of been here, right on our door step. but like you say, we don't need an army. ROLMFAO


You think that the wars in the middle east would be in the uk if it wernt for the army?

Oh dear :no:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> For those of you who aren't going to donate a little money and wear a poppy, fine, but what gives you the right to slag the army off? Unless you have been there and done that, you're not qualified to comment on it.


Ahh so to have an opinion we must first go and kill people to get cheap oil? Ahh I see lol. That's an odd way of looking at it imo


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Putting the politics of war to one side, the whole remembrance day / poppy thing is one of the last few remaining events that unites the British people.

In a country where our identity is gradually being eroded, surely something that reminds the British people of our history and what is means to be British this can't be a bad thing.

So, maybe on a bigger level buying a poppy is about showing more than just your views on war??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> There's some spineless [email protected] on here for sure!! @tekkers I wonder if one of ur kids decides to join u still feel the same? U can't really say until happens.
> 
> And YOU mr friggin wright!!!! Wtf?? ****s who joined coz they can't do anything else??? I consider my son who's been in 16 years and now a very successful sgt with degrees coming out of his ass NOT to be a [email protected] or incapable of doing anything else, he prob has been more successful than u could ever be and I have no doubt his balls are much bigger WITHOUT STEROIDS...and far from dumb ...I would like to see u and most on here doing a [email protected] BFT let alone fight a war..irrespective of what ur view is on buying a poppy or don't please do not slag off squaddies assuming they are all like the divs that u came across ....I doubt very much any of the guys enjoy shooting someone in the head. You piece of **** learn some respect...


If my kids ended up stupid enough to support anything that represents the government I will have failed as a father.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Will101 said:


> Putting the politics of war to one side, the whole remembrance day / poppy thing is one of the last few remaining events that unites the British people.
> 
> In a country where our identity is gradually being eroded, surely something that reminds the British people of our history and what is means to be British this can't be a bad thing.
> 
> So, maybe on a bigger level buying a poppy is about showing more than just your views on war??


What is our identity and how is it being eroded? Something else that people say and iv never understood.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I see on facebook earlier that somebody from loose women was criticised for not wearing a poppy, i couldn't ****ing believe it.
> 
> Now I know that for some reason that I can't myself understand guys in the forces are all deemed as heroes and deserve unconditional respect yada yada yada, but why should somebody be put down for not spending a quid on a piece of plastic to commemorate the servicemen?
> 
> ...


In short F u!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> In short F u!


Oh cool. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

See what you've started Tekkers......WW3!

I'll respond for you .... 

Lol. :whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ummm

It's not just the soldiers buying a poppy helps of course.

Their families too. In fact of you knew how little a widow and child received if they weren't married...

You don't have to buy a poppy. But buying a poppy isn't supporting a war. It's just helping out those less fortunate.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> What is our identity and how is it being eroded? Something else that people say and iv never understood.


Great question!

It means different things to different people. But I guess ultimately identity it is what makes you feel you are part of something.

Humans are social beings and tend to exist within groups with similar values / drivers as their own (much like everyone here has a common interest in BBing I guess)

They need to believe in the identity / values of the group for them to exist within it.

Strip away the identity / values of that group and what is left? Would anyone be on this forum if it was called "random forum on the internet"? Of course not.... We join because we have a shared interest. We share stories, create relationships with like minded people perhaps learn from people with different views.

So somewhere there has to be something for people to buy into and be part of. Be proud of. This is identity - what does it mean to be part of this country....

No identity = no group.

No group creates conflict (war if you like) and we have all seen what happens when people feel they have no group, or place in the world.

So, i believe as a society we need to hang onto anything that gives us a common identity. This is things like language, culture, history, social values etc.

In answer to the second part of your question, it is being eroded every time anyone does anything to dilute these things that help give us the identity.


----------



## bennnn (Dec 3, 2013)

Just jumping in on this if it hasn't already been said. But in response to how does the armed forces protect the uk - we'll let me educate you.

I'm sure in the media recently you have seen about intercepts and the like from either Russian bears or Lithuanian aircraft, this is a system along with many others in the uk to stop things like 9/11 happening to us. I'm sure people are working around the clock to ensure the uk is protected 24/7.

So that you uneducated clown is how the uk is being protected by the armed forces, along with many other things.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Will101 said:


> Great question!
> 
> It means different things to different people. But I guess ultimately identity it is what makes you feel you are part of something.
> 
> ...


It really is a shame that people need that to be content with themselves.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

bennnn said:


> Just jumping in on this if it hasn't already been said. But in response to how does the armed forces protect the uk - we'll let me educate you.
> 
> I'm sure in the media recently you have seen about intercepts and the like from either Russian bears or Lithuanian aircraft, this is a system along with many others in the uk to stop things like 9/11 happening to us. I'm sure people are working around the clock to ensure the uk is protected 24/7.
> 
> So that you uneducated clown is how the uk is being protected by the armed forces, along with many other things.


If we didn't follow America into carpet bombing Middle eastern countries then no radical Muslims would be plotting to commit a 9/11 style attack on us.

It's like saying, we need a military to protect us from a problem that was caused by having a military.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i buy one but dont wear it becuase i look a [email protected] in red andi dont want to put a tiny hole in my waterproof jacket


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> It really is a shame that people need that to be content with themselves.


We all belong to something mate, otherwise we would be living in alone in caves on top of a mountain somewhere!

Social intelligence is part of evolution.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bennnn said:


> Just jumping in on this if it hasn't already been said. But in response to how does the armed forces protect the uk - we'll let me educate you.
> 
> I'm sure in the media recently you have seen about intercepts and the like from either Russian bears or Lithuanian aircraft, this is a system along with many others in the uk to stop things like 9/11 happening to us. I'm sure people are working around the clock to ensure the uk is protected 24/7.
> 
> So that you uneducated clown is how the uk is being protected by the armed forces, along with many other things.


I don't see a Russian aircraft flying in the sky as a threat to the uk.

The government isn't concerned with us directly, it's concern would be losing power and money. Even if an invasion meant our country would improve and we would be happier and wealthier do you think our government would move over? Of course not. If somebody came to invade the uk the people of our country would stand together and be their own soldiers. What use is an army when it's in iraq.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PD89 said:


> If we didn't follow America into carpet bombing Middle eastern countries then no radical Muslims would be plotting to commit a 9/11 style attack on us.
> 
> It's like saying, we need a military to protect us from a problem that was caused by having a military.


But we must respect them, because even though what they do is immoral, they signed up, so they have big ginormous balls and must be respected.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> But we must respect them, because even though what they do is immoral, they signed up, so they have big ginormous balls and must be respected.


It always makes me laugh how glamourised it is, all the uniforms ceremonies etc etc, you always see videos of jet fighters streaking off aircraft carriers with cool music in the background.

But if the BBC showed you the real videos of the children with their faces melted off and entire families wiped out by a missed placed bomb the publics opinion would change, war is murder writ large.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh cool. Care to elaborate?


I take it none of your relatives fought I any war?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> I take it none of your relatives fought I any war?


I have very close friends aswell as family currently in the forces. Why would you expect that to change my opinion? Sentiment is not a scapegoat for ignorance. It is what it is regardless of my friends and family's choices.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I have very close friends aswell as family currently in the forces. Why would you expect that to change my opinion? Sentiment is not a scapegoat for ignorance. It is what it is regardless of my friends and family's choices.


You have your right to your opinion and rightly so.

I disagree with the poppy statement on a whole as the proceeds and what it stands for outweigh any simple minded view


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> You are invaded already... Lol
> 
> And nothing you can do about it


im more than aware Ireland is currently illegally occupied....I am hoping by living in England for another 6months, and being a complete dick, the British Government might give Ireland their 6 counties back, as long as they take me too


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

if I could put the quid in a ex service mans pocket I would. but I aint putting it into some jar to make the wrong people rich. never do charities my family is my only charity ha


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> thats a very romanticised view
> 
> more often than not nowadays its some dumb kid who didnt do well in school and played too much COD, who is as likely to beat the guy beside him when back home and doesnt give a toss for others


so true.

personally i joined for the experience of doing a tour. the conflict in iraq and afghan have nothing to do with the people of the UK, 'protecting' the people of the UK is just an excuse to be out there. the general population doesn't care anyway, and although this once made me bitter and resentful, I cant say i blame them.

the incentive for most lads joining the infantry is to fire a gun, get a uniform, thinking they will get loads of pussy, getting paid and having the opportunity to shoot someone on tour. you wont find many who joined for more 'patriotic' reasons.

when i have worn a poppy, is was for the men of ww1 and ww2 who fought a just war and made the ultimate sacrifice for their country.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Leaving aside all the stuff about whether the forces are doing good or should be supported.

The poppy appeal is a charity and I find it weird that celebs are shamed for not displaying one.

Has she spoken out against it? Or simply not wearing one?

We can see from this thread that plenty of people donate but don't wear the poppies for various reasons.

Is that not good enough - you have to display to other people how virtuous you are?


----------



## martyk007 (Feb 19, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I see on facebook earlier that somebody from loose women was criticised for not wearing a poppy, i couldn't ****ing believe it.
> 
> Now I know that for some reason that I can't myself understand guys in the forces are all deemed as heroes and deserve unconditional respect yada yada yada, but why should somebody be put down for not spending a quid on a piece of plastic to commemorate the servicemen?
> 
> ...


WELL SAID!!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Well said
> 
> As an ex squaddie myself then I feel I can comment on your statement.
> 
> ...


Hats off to you mate, you get me respect. I know a couple of people who fought in Afgan. He served as a commandeeer guard for 4 years then served 6 years in afgan. He will tell you himself hes fked in the head, he had to have councilling once he came out. He's ok now, but hes one of the most on edge men i know. Its a shame. People dont see this part of it tho do they? He'd still be there now if he didnt have an accident which left him paralysed in his right arm.

It makes my p1ss fizz when people say "Its a choice blah blah blah" Yes it is a choice and IMO you gotta have some big b0ll0x to make that choice.

If easy for these armchair keyboard junkies saying this that and the other, until youve been there, done that and got the t-shirt, pipe down  x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> I take it none of your relatives fought I any war?


You find people who havent or are not close to people who have, have this narrow minded opinion.

Makes me sound like a soppy **** but in Tesco yesterday there was 2 elderly war vetrians in wheel chairs selling the poppies, it bought tears to my eyes to even imagine what they went through to get us what we have today. People only see them as wanted to fight and kill people, no one see's the impact it has on their wife, GF's, children etc, nor do they see the damage it does to them when they have to come back into normal society. The lad i work with who served 6 years in afgan strongly believes the soldiers returning home dont get near enough support. At the slam of a door, you can see him jump, hes a nervous wreck. He saw his best mate killed out there, so you can imagine, the nightmares etc he has to deal with, but i forgot there just a bunch of morons aint they??

On the other hand my nans brother was a POW. When he came home my nan said he tried on several occassions to put the cat in the oven for food, at the slightest bang he's hide under the table. It was horrific


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You find people who havent or are not close to people who have, have this narrow minded opinion.
> 
> Makes me sound like a soppy **** but in Tesco yesterday there was 2 elderly war vetrians in wheel chairs selling the poppies, it bought tears to my eyes to even imagine what they went through to get us what we have today. People only see them as wanted to fight and kill people, no one see's the impact it has on their wife, GF's, children etc, nor do they see the damage it does to them when they have to come back into normal society. The lad i work with who served 6 years in afgan strongly believes the soldiers returning home dont get near enough support. At the slam of a door, you can see him jump, hes a nervous wreck. He saw his best mate killed out there, so you can imagine, the nightmares etc he has to deal with, but i forgot there just a bunch of morons aint they??
> 
> On the other hand my nans brother was a POW. When he came home my nan said he tried on several occassions to put the cat in the oven for food, at the slightest bang he's hide under the table. It was horrific


I never called them morons, I just called them murderers.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> *Well thats war my dear!!* I dont look at it like that when they are fighting scum like ISIS!!


Imagine the rivers of blood that have been spilled with that kind of attitude as an excuse.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

MisterMuscle said:


> The reasons are many and varied, but I'll cover the basics in a 'perception versus reality' type format. I should point out I am only talking from my personal experience of having known 6 (I think) squaddies. 2 of them very well where I spoke to them about their experiences at great length.
> 
> Perception.
> 
> ...


 when I joined up at 20 im 47 now,it was to defend our country and any other country that cant defend itself.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> If easy for these armchair keyboard junkies saying this that and the other, until youve been there, done that and got the t-shirt, pipe down  x


So we are allowed to speak up in support of them if we haven't been there and done it, but not to say we disagree with it?

If I buy a poppy can I have an opinion?


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I take it you've done time in both prison and army then?


hes not brave enough for either.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> So we are allowed to speak up in support of them if we haven't been there and done it, but not to say we disagree with it?
> 
> If I buy a poppy can I have an opinion?


Nowt wrong with having an opinion, isnt slagging them off calling there thicko's, morons etc. If you dont agree with war, which not many peoeple do, that shouldnt take away the fact that the lads and lasses out there deserve utmost respect. With my statement about been there, done that. I strongly feel NO ONE has the right to slag off what they have to go thru, unless youve actually been there. its easy for someone like a armchair keyboard basher to slate them, because frankly the people who have not fought in a war aint a clue!


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> In war its kill or be killed. Thats why not all men have the b4lls to do what they do and would rather bash their keyboard slating what they day, saying they dont agree, blah blah blah


I find your lack of compassion for the human species somewhat disturbing.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PD89 said:


> I find your lack of compassion for the human species somewhat disturbing.


I have compassion for the people who deserve it. Disturbing?? You could never imagine mate :bounce:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

soldiers dont choose or start the wars, just take orders, its the gov thats starts these corrupt wars for oil $


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

In my opinion, you don't have to buy a poppy, if you choose to, I see nothing wrong with it but I don't think anyone should be slated for not buying one.

Again I agree the country needs a military as do most countries, of course if we had no one wanting to join the army then there would be an issue.

But to claim some are sat here not brave enough to join the army etc, is total nonsense. I'm sure most choose that not to be a career for whatever reason rather than being brave. How many joining the army as true brave, patriotic, dedicated individuals? . They get rained to be such, nothing wrong with it but I'm sure we have come across naturally brave people without them being in the army 

On the flip side, I don't think its nice to be slating the army personnel either, especially when posters have friends and family in the forces 

Just my opnion


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Nowt wrong with having an opinion, isnt slagging them off calling there thicko's, morons etc. If you dont agree with war, which not many peoeple do, that shouldnt take away the fact that the lads and lasses out there deserve utmost respect. With my statement about been there, done that. I strongly feel NO ONE has the right to slag off what they have to go thru, unless youve actually been there. its easy for someone like a armchair keyboard basher to slate them, because frankly the people who have not fought in a war aint a clue!


OK fair enough.

I don't slag them off, but neither do I overtly support them, fireman, nurses, software engineers or whatever. They've all chosen a career path and get paid for it. Maybe some of them deserve more pay than they're getting but that's different. The MOD are their employer and should provide for them sufficiently not to need charity.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I dont agree matey, EVERYONE has a choice, but the choice they make is a very brave one IMO, training to be nurse, doc etc is one thing but to join the army is another for me. I dont support the modern wars we have had AT ALL, Tony Blaire is a war criminal and deserves to be lynced in the street, that man as so much blood on his hands and he dont seem to give a diddley. But to do what they do, to me thats above anything, and for the pennies they get is disgusting, YES their salary should reflect what they do, but it does not, therefor they have to ask for donations


At least we can agree on Tony Blair :thumb:


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

bennnn said:


> Just jumping in on this if it hasn't already been said. But in response to how does the armed forces protect the uk - we'll let me educate you.
> 
> I'm sure in the media recently you have seen about intercepts and the like from either Russian bears or Lithuanian aircraft, this is a system along with many others in the uk to stop things like 9/11 happening to us. I'm sure people are working around the clock to ensure the uk is protected 24/7.
> 
> So that you uneducated clown is how the uk is being protected by the armed forces, along with many other things.


It never helped the Americans much!


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I dont agree matey, EVERYONE has a choice, but the choice they make is a very brave one IMO, training to be nurse, doc etc is one thing but to join the army is another for me. I dont support the modern wars we have had AT ALL, Tony Blaire is a war criminal and deserves to be lynced in the street, that man as so much blood on his hands and he dont seem to give a diddley. But to do what they do, to me thats above anything, and for the pennies they get is disgusting, YES their salary should reflect what they do, but it does not, therefor they have to ask for donations


This is what I can't understand about your position, you admit the modern wars are unjustifiable, and you also admit that the soldiers have a choice wether to be involved or not, yet you still support it?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> At least we can agree on Tony Blair :thumb:


Haha yes the man is a Grade "A" cvnt :cursing:

P.s it should of been i do agree not i dont agree. We all have a choice no matter what we do in life


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PD89 said:


> This is what I can't understand about your position, you admit the modern wars are unjustifiable, and you also admit that the soldiers have a choice wether to be involved or not, yet you still support it?


NO!!!! I support them, for doing what they do. Not all of them, but most join for a dam good reason, but they dont have a say in what war they fight in. They either fight in them all, or none at all. Now if it was none at all, and a jusfified war did break out then we would be in rignt mess. I dont agree with some of the things that go on in my company, but i dont have a say in what meetings and cr4p my boss sends me to. Smaller scale i know.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im not saying people who dont join the army are not brave, you have firefighters, police etc who are also very brave to do they job they do. But people on here slatting them *saying they only do it so they can get a gun, and kill someone etc,* regardless of that they still deserve respect for the fact that they put there a55 in danger every day. Alot of men aint got the b4lls to join the army they'd rather slag them off and slate them on here


tbf, some people do join up for that very reason, a friends nephew joined the army. he was a grade A scum bag thieving little 5hit who would openly state the reason he wanted to join the army was so that he could 'go shoot some fukin ********'.

luckily, he never made it through basic training, dropped out and is now inside for drug dealing


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> tbf, some people do join up for that very reason, a friends nephew joined the army. he was a grade A scum bag thieving little 5hit who would openly state the reason he wanted to join the army was so that he could 'go shoot some fukin ********'.
> 
> luckily, he never made it through basic training, dropped out and is now inside for drug dealing


I dont disagree mate, but theres more legit joiners then ar5eholes joiners


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Marvin Monkey said:


> The poppies are to primarily remember those that died for us in the first and second world wars to keep this country a free nation. A free nation that allows you to moan about giving a £1 for a poppy on here. I think that you should feel lucky you'll never have to *suffer such horror as they did watching their brothers, fathers and mates die beside them* in horrific conditions.
> 
> Ironically of course your entitled to your opinion, again a benefit of those that died.


some of whom died at the hands of there own general. if the were no longer ft to fight, the general pulled the trigger on "his own" men

my great grandad fought in WW1 or 2 (cant remember now) i wont buy or donate to the poppy appeal. all to corrupt for me

a soldier is no more important than a fire fighter, a nurse, a doctor, me


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I dont disagree mate, but theres more legit joiners then ar5eholes joiners


yep, but sadly like everywalk of life, the tiny minority of ar5eholes give the good guys a bad name


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

safc49 said:


> some of whom died at the hands of there own general. if the were no longer ft to fight, the general pulled the trigger on "his own" men
> 
> my great grandad fought in WW1 or 2 (cant remember now) i wont buy or donate to the poppy appeal. all to corrupt for me
> 
> a soldier is no more important than a fire fighter, a nurse, a doctor, me


this is a very importnat point and one that is kept very quiet.

general haig was responsable for the loss of more troops that you can imagine, through crazy military planning and the execution of those who were traumatised from the attrocities they saw.

he was also one of the people who set up the poppy appeal.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

safc49 said:


> some of whom died at the hands of there own general. if the were no longer ft to fight, the general pulled the trigger on "his own" men
> 
> my great grandad fought in WW1 or 2 (cant remember now) i wont buy or donate to the poppy appeal. all to corrupt for me
> 
> a soldier is no more important than a fire fighter, a nurse, a doctor, me


+1 everyone is needed just as much as the next person. I consider myself more important than anyone, bar my kid of course. so I'll keep the quid.

,


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I dont disagree mate, but theres more legit joiners then ar5eholes joiners


Not up my way.

He made a right mess of my skirting boards.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Chrisallan said:


> Not up my way.
> 
> He made a right mess of my skirting boards.


 :clap:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> this is a very importnat point and one that is kept very quiet.
> 
> general haig was responsable for the loss of more troops that you can imagine, through crazy military planning and the execution of those who were traumatised from the attrocities they saw.
> 
> he was also one of the people who set up the poppy appeal.


exactly, all kept very quiet to make them look like "hero's"

kids arent taught that in school


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Also I'm not on steroids and have massive balls


Comeback of the year :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Most soldiers iv met are very disillusioned with it all, they promise you the world when you join up, protecting your country a good salary and a laugh with your mates.

Instead they ship you off to iraq/afghan/ whatever country annoys America. Invading countries for minor atrocities while ignoring mass genocide in other countries.

I was very interested in joining the army I'd happily sign up if **** kicked off. But if you have to fly hundreds and hundreds of miles are you REALLY protecting the UK.

Squaddies are like any bunch of people. Some ****s some ok some nice. Unfortunately it's the younger squaddies getting in fights in nightclubs with a bunch of mates that get the headlines not the ones that goes home to his wife and kids.

We shouldn't need things like the poppy appeal the government should be looking after its wounded for life.

"They are just following orders doesn't really wash either" plenty of nazis where just "following orders"

I personally don't donate to any charities and never will. When you see the percentages that get to what you want it to it can be very sobering.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

safc49 said:


> exactly, all kept very quiet to make them look like "hero's"
> 
> kids arent taught that in school


whats most saddening is that some of the soliders he executed were the same age as the kids nowadays in their final year of secondary school (5th year when i was at school, no idea what it is now).


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrwright said:



> The army is a lot like prison
> 
> Aload of generally dumb thugs "locked" into the army with the possibility of learning a new trade etc
> 
> ...


Fcuking hell. Heard some dick head comments on here since I joined but this probably tops the lot. Anyone with a bad word to say about our soldiers is a cvnt. Every single one of em is a better man than you'll ever be.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> If my kids ended up stupid enough to support anything that represents the government I will have failed as a father.


Really?? So anyone who's kid joins up is a failed parent? That's the strangest comment u ever said. Ur kids are their own person if they choose a career in the force or in macdonalds surely u support their choice..it's not our journey it's theirs...I think a parent that fails is one who thinks they should push their view on the child tbh.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Really?? So anyone who's kid joins up is a failed parent? That's the strangest comment u ever said. Ur kids are their own person if they choose a career in the force or in macdonalds surely u support their choice..it's not our journey it's theirs...I think a parent that fails is one who thinks they should push their view on the child tbh.


If your child choose to become a mass murderer would you support their choice?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> whats most saddening is that some of the soliders he executed were the same age as the kids nowadays in their final year of secondary school (5th year when i was at school, no idea what it is now).


:no: ridiculous


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

sen said:


> Fcuking hell. Heard some dick head comments on here since I joined but this probably tops the lot. Anyone with a bad word to say about our soldiers is a cvnt. Every single one of em is a better man than you'll ever be.


Why?

And who says I've not done a tour?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Why?
> 
> And who says I've not done a tour?


You don't seem dumb enough to get locked into the army.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Really?? So anyone who's kid joins up is a failed parent? That's the strangest comment u ever said. Ur kids are their own person if they choose a career in the force or in macdonalds surely u support their choice..it's not our journey it's theirs...I think a parent that fails is one who thinks they should push their view on the child tbh.


No I didn't say that. And I won't be pushing views on my children ill be pushing facts on them and some of those facts include how corrupt and immoral the government system is and how they should have as little to do with it as possible. Why would I tell them something different? If they want to go and fight in illegal wars for a corrupt and deceitful government then yes I have failed as a parent to bring up a rational thinking, moral human being.

If a war comes along that is actually justified then that's a different story.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

All the people on this thread sat behind your computers in your nice safe houses having the right to freedom of speech, spouting on about unjust wars, not buying poppies, soldiers are slaves of the goverment, you all need to realise one fact. The target is no longer Tommy Atkins the squaddie, the target is you, every single one of you. There will be another terrorist atrocity in this country in the near future without doubt, and all of you are the targets.

So rather than waste your energies arguing who's right or wrong, get your fvckin boots on, take your balls in your hands, and do your bit for the security of this land, or you can sit behind your keyboards and just hope the nasty terrorists go away.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Carlsandman said:


> All the people on this thread sat behind your computers in your nice safe houses having the right to freedom of speech, spouting on about unjust wars, not buying poppies, soldiers are slaves of the goverment, you all need to realise one fact. The target is no longer Tommy Atkins the squaddie, the target is you, every single one of you. There will be another terrorist atrocity in this country in the near future without doubt, and all of you are the targets.
> 
> So rather than waste your energies arguing who's right or wrong, get your fvckin boots on, take your balls in your hands, and do your bit for the security of this land, or you can sit behind your keyboards and just hope the nasty terrorists go away.


Problem is, we can do very little when our government is working against us to make these attacks more likely.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Varg said:


> Problem is, we can do very little when our government is working against us to make these attacks more likely.


If you think anything our goverment can say or do will change the course this new terrorist group, then you are very naive.


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion but some opinions are best kept for oneself. I support the British legion and I always will, for the soldiers of our past and of the future as no one knows what wars will come.

Spouting rubbish about corrupt governments, illegal wars and who is and not deemed as a hero makes you no better then other people of this world preaching crap about things they dont understand.

Was Iraq illegal? nobody knows, people just have their own views but what if they actually did find WMD's? Are our govnerments just ment to ignore July 7th and 911 or are they expected to act and ensure they do everything they can to try and prevent it happening again? Every soldier joins the Forces knowing that they could be sent to war, They dont know if it will be against terrorism or perhaps worse. They do however have the balls to sign up for anything to protect the future of our country. I for one think they are all heroes.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Carlsandman said:


> If you think anything our goverment can say or do will change the course this new terrorist group, then you are very naive.


You think supporting them, funding them, arming them and then making an enemy out of them didn't change the course of things?


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

I buy one every year but it's mostly to show support/grattitude for the soldiers of ww1 and ww2.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Carlsandman said:


> All the people on this thread sat behind your computers in your nice safe houses having the right to freedom of speech, spouting on about unjust wars, not buying poppies, soldiers are slaves of the goverment, you all need to realise one fact. The target is no longer Tommy Atkins the squaddie, the target is you, every single one of you. There will be another terrorist atrocity in this country in the near future without doubt, and all of you are the targets.
> 
> So rather than waste your energies arguing who's right or wrong, get your fvckin boots on, take your balls in your hands, and do your bit for the security of this land, or you can sit behind your keyboards and just hope the nasty terrorists go away.


If we wernt in Iraq etc would there still be the same terrorism and Muslim problems?


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

mrwright said:


> If we wernt in Iraq etc would there still be the same terrorism and Muslim problems?


Did Iraq and Afgan not start after the 911 Terrorist attacks?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Mikeyjae said:


> Did Iraq and Afgan not start after the 911 Terrorist attacks?


nope, the first iraqi war ended in 1995.

as for the OP.. if you dont want to buy a poppy... dont.

dont drone on about it though.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I have always and will always support our troops in an illegal or legal war. This might come as a surprise to some but even the illegal wars have helped protect you and your way of life.

This sort of crap is the reason we are in the mess we are in. You think NOT having an army means no one would attack us. News flash...we are under attack everyday and have been for decades. Wether it be terrorists from Allah or our cowardly friends the IRA, we have been getting attacked or plotting to attack us daily for many moons.

You think this government is bad? Go try and live in a dictatorship. If I was the sole ruler of UK I know where I would send the leftie liberals...right to the front line to see how much the world "loves us". Let's see you spread peace and love while the enemy shoots bullets at you.

Yes we went to war for oil, well guess what it's a VITAL resource we need to help keep our way of life intact. Food, jobs, transport, economy, security all require safe oil channels. fact is we need oil end off. It's like the anti nuclear protestors. If I were in charge I would FULLY support them by taking their names and address and turning off their power. No electricity at all...that would mean less requirement for nuclear stations. They get what they want and the rest of us can sit at home, comfortable, warm with hot food, clean warm baths and lights.

Give it Two days and they would be BEGGING for the power to be turned back on. Then it might sink in..you want this lifestyle? Unfortunately you need to accept certain things. Just like our army.

Shame on anyone who don't support our troops


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

It saddens me when i think of what the first world war must have been like, young men drafted into the army whether they want it or not and mostly used as cannon fodder in the trenches to test out the enemy, also fighter pilots in WW1 had a life expectancy of literally weeks. Both sides were evenly matched, numbers wise and technology wise ( ish ).

now todays wars and soldiers are a totally different kettle of fish. If they went to war against russia, america or germany, then i would have some respect, but respect for killing a bunch of mountain men with AK47's 99% of the time from miles away with the push of a button...nah m8.

I do give money, but never take a poppy, its just to say thanks to the men who gave their lives during WW1, ( i dont really care where the money goes ).


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> It saddens me when i think of what the first world war must have been like, young men drafted into the army whether they want it or not and mostly used as cannon fodder in the trenches to test out the enemy, also fighter pilots in WW1 had a life expectancy of literally weeks. Both sides were evenly matched, numbers wise and technology wise ( ish ).
> 
> * now todays wars and soldiers are a totally different kettle of fish. If they went to war against russia, america or germany, then i would have some respect, but respect for killing a bunch of mountain men with AK47's 99% of the time from miles away with the push of a button...nah m8. *
> 
> I do give money, but never take a poppy, its just to say thanks to the men who gave their lives during WW1, ( i dont really care where the money goes ).


I'll let my war veteran mate with an arm missing know that you think he had it easy next time I see him champ.


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

I wear a poppy pin badge on my coats all year round. The reason? Because I want to show my appreciation of every soldier past and present 24/7, 365 days a year. I'm not one for the "they are defending us" argument, but I do have the utmost respect for their voluntary service to protect, serve and ultimately give their life to this country whether it be on foreign shores or on our own. I am also not ex-army, but I am ex police, and know may friends current and past who had served and it's my right to wear a poppy to display my respect for all.

For anyone wish any misconceptions about Afghanistan go on YouTube and watch The Hornets Nest 2014. If that doesn't give you a damming perspective of what the soldiers of the UK, US and NATO forces have to fight against then nothing will.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Delhi said:


> I have always and will always support our troops in an illegal or legal war. This might come as a surprise to some but even the illegal wars have helped protect you and your way of life.
> 
> This sort of crap is the reason we are in the mess we are in. You think NOT having an army means no one would attack us. News flash...we are under attack everyday and have been for decades. Wether it be terrorists from Allah or our cowardly friends the IRA, we have been getting attacked or plotting to attack us daily for many moons.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's a very negative and arrogant outlook lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread was never meant to be a pop at the people in the army. It was meant to be a pop at people who think that not supporting a charity from the forces is disrespectful.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Mikeyjae said:


> Was Iraq illegal? nobody knows...


They do; yes it was.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Wether it be terrorists from Allah or our cowardly *friends the IRA*, we have been getting attacked or plotting to attack us daily for many moons


but as you said, at least we were friendly and fixed the country up after us......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PD89 said:


> If your child choose to become a mass murderer would you support their choice?


Mass muderer is not a career


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Slightly off topic how do i get the like button to work? When i press it nothing happens, cheers


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Marvin Monkey said:


> Slightly off topic how do i get the like button to work? When i press it nothing happens, cheers


if your using tapatalk apparently its not implemented for that app yet bud


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Mass muderer is not a career


I get it, if it's state sponsored mass murder then it's classed as a career.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I agree with you in a way. I buy one for the soldiers that had died in the world wars and wars like the falkland


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> It saddens me when i think of what the first world war must have been like, young men drafted into the army whether they want it or not and mostly used as cannon fodder in the trenches to test out the enemy, also fighter pilots in WW1 had a life expectancy of literally weeks. Both sides were evenly matched, numbers wise and technology wise ( ish ).
> 
> now todays wars and soldiers are a totally different kettle of fish. If they went to war against russia, america or germany, then i would have some respect, but respect for killing a bunch of mountain men with AK47's 99% of the time from miles away with the push of a button...nah m8.
> 
> I do give money, but never take a poppy, its just to say thanks to the men who gave their lives during WW1, ( i dont really care where the money goes ).


The end objective would have been the same then and now. It's almost like soldiers of today have to prove themselves in some way to earn some respect as a soldier like 'go fight Russia then il think ur worthy of respect' what's that all about..these guys just go to work at the end of the day just like u and me.( if indeed u have a job) As for killing a bunch of mountain men from afar I don't think it's that trivial...the terrain out there is there is horrendous and by no means an easy feat.


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> if your using tapatalk apparently its not implemented for that app yet bud


No i'm on my laptop


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PD89 said:


> I get it, if it's state sponsored mass murder then it's classed as a career.


ARMY CAREERS I think it says that on the window!

What's really amusing about this is when there is a thread about whether men should hit women ur all up in arms about how it's ok to 'fight' back. And the min we talk of our army u all think fighting is murder...hypocrites!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Marvin Monkey said:


> No i'm on my laptop


hmmm should be working fine, try to see if you have an icon for compatibility mode up at the address bar?


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> hmmm should be working fine, try to see if you have an icon for compatibility mode up at the address bar?


Yeah it's all working fine, maybe i need to be a member for longer or something. Thanks anyway.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> The end objective would have been the same then and now. *It's almost like soldiers of today have to prove themselves in some way to earn some respect* as a soldier like 'go fight Russia then il think ur worthy of respect' what's that all about..these guys just go to work at the end of the day just like u and me.( if indeed u have a job) As for killing a bunch of mountain men from afar I don't think it's that trivial...the terrain out there is there is horrendous and by no means an easy feat.


yes..respect IS earned. Isnt that the same for everyone ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> The end objective would have been the same then and now. It's almost like soldiers of today have to prove themselves in some way to earn some respect as a soldier like 'go fight Russia then il think ur worthy of respect' what's that all about..these guys just go to work at the end of the day just like u and me.( if indeed u have a job) As for killing a bunch of mountain men from afar I don't think it's that trivial...the terrain out there is there is horrendous and by no means an easy feat.


They should not be there in the first place, their evolvement in the middle east does nothing but direct more hatred towards the uk. Why on earth are those actions to be blindly respected? I understand that they don't choose the war but they can buy themselves out or not join in the first place.

And I don't want them to fight Russia, they shouldn't be fighting anybody, they should be at home with their family making a decent wage not earning pittance from their tie wearing gangster bosses.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> yes..respect IS earned. Isnt that the same for everyone ?


Of course but were talking about guys just doing their job...in ur job do u expect everyone on this forum to respect u for the work ur doing? It just so happens their job is in the public eye so is expected. I'm not saying u should all buy poppies or call them hero's they have families that do that tbh they don't really like or want to be regarded as Hero's the majority DO see it as a job it isn't them that put themselves on a pedestal it's society and sadly it's this that ****es of the minority.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> ARMY CAREERS I think it says that on the window!
> 
> What's really amusing about this is when there is a thread about whether men should hit women ur all up in arms about how it's ok to 'fight' back. And the min we talk of our army u all think fighting is murder...hypocrites!


Can you not distinguish the difference between self defence and mass bullying for profit?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> They should not be there in the first place, their evolvement in the middle east does nothing but direct more hatred towards the uk. Why on earth are those actions to be blindly respected? I understand that they don't choose the war but they can buy themselves out or not join in the first place.
> 
> And I don't want them to fight Russia, they shouldn't be fighting anybody, they should be at home with their family making a decent wage not earning pittance from their tie wearing gangster bosses.


I know ur point is with he government but u have to remember these boys and girls are generally 16/ 17 when they join, the focus of this thread has been political at 16 that's not an issue and war is an element but the forces offer great opportunities too.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I know ur point is with he government but u have to remember these boys and girls are generally 16/ 17 when they join, the focus of this thread has been political at 16 that's not an issue and war is an element but the forces offer great opportunities too.


dont you think its a bit weird tho that they are allowed to go fight for these leaders at 16 but cant pick them for another 2 years tho....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Can you not distinguish the difference between self defence and mass bullying for profit?


U have to separate government issue and soldiers...I don't think they join up thinking yh let's go kill for profit....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> dont you think its a bit weird tho that they are allowed to go fight for these leaders at 16 but cant pick them for another 2 years tho....


What do u mean can't pick them?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What do u mean can't pick them?


hmmm lol nvm, seems you can vote at 16 in uk lol

:stupid:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

or can you? fck i dunno, nvm


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> or can you? fck i dunno, nvm


not yet but i think theyre gonna lower it to 16. seem to remember something about it on the news


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Delhi said:


> I have always and will always support our troops in an illegal or legal war. This might come as a surprise to some but even the illegal wars have helped protect you and your way of life.
> 
> This sort of crap is the reason we are in the mess we are in. You think NOT having an army means no one would attack us. News flash...we are under attack everyday and have been for decades. Wether it be terrorists from Allah or our cowardly friends the IRA, we have been getting attacked or plotting to attack us daily for many moons.
> 
> ...


Bit off topic but nuclear power acounts for less than 20% of the power in this country and the slack could EASILY be picked up by the GTs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> hmmm lol nvm, seems you can vote at 16 in uk lol
> 
> :stupid:


I don't think it's weird no....it's typical...i don't argue the governments tactics we are all aware of that ..even me although I'm stuuuuuupid durrrrrr :death: 

I raise issue with slagging off soldiers like they are the terrible culprits...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> or can you? fck i dunno, nvm


I can prob do neither I'm too old and crusty but if u carry on il ask Lorian to add a special button just for u!!!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I don't think it's weird no....it's typical...i don't argue the governments tactics we are all aware of that ..even me although I'm stuuuuuupid durrrrrr :death:
> 
> I raise issue with slagging off soldiers like they are the terrible culprits...


no the stupid tag was for me, not you, thats why i put it under my sentence 

i dont think the whole idea of this thread was directed towards soldiers, but to the idea that the charity is all for the good of ex soldiers and not like most other charities and ran like a business and lining higher ups pockets


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I can prob do neither I'm too old and crusty but if u carry on il ask Lorian to add a special button just for u!!!!


dont worry, id bite teh scabs off, im sure ive done worse sober


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

What about the humanitarian work that the Armed Forces do? It's not just fighting wars, like the personnel in Sierra Leone helping out there at the minute. Personally I do think people in the armed forces deserve respect, a lot more than most at least.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> dont worry, id bite teh scabs off, im sure ive done worse sober


Lol ewwwww [email protected]


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol ewwwww [email protected]


you started it :lol:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Most modern military folk couldn't give a rat's ass about respect from the public, it is a job, it earns money, allows them to travel the world, and if done correctly, have a nice little pension when they leave.

A very small percentage of our armed forces actually risk their lives, whatever their reason for doing it, they are no different from a police officer, fireman or a nurse treating a contagious patient.

I respect those who respect me, but I don't jump on the bandwagon to please or 'Fit in'. It's bloody cringe worthy!

Currently, our armed forces are controlling eastern regimes under the false veil/pretense/propaganda of terrorism (thus themselves, becoming terrorists, ironically) IMO


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Some unexpected points of view in this thread.

My great granddad was badly injured in WW1 and was taken as a POW by the Germans, he was fortunate to survive the ordeal and make it back home, so I'm proud to wear a poppy in his memory.

I do however, agree that people should not be 'shamed' into wearing one or donating money to the charity, your choice is your choice and should be nobody else's concern.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Delhi said:


> I have always and will always support our troops in an illegal or legal war. This might come as a surprise to some but even the illegal wars have helped protect you and your way of life.
> 
> This sort of crap is the reason we are in the mess we are in. You think NOT having an army means no one would attack us. News flash...we are under attack everyday and have been for decades. Wether it be terrorists from Allah or *our cowardly friends the IRA*, we have been getting attacked or plotting to attack us daily for many moons.
> 
> ...


the british army committed many cowardly acts in Irleand....and you wonder why people joined the IRA.....doesn't the British Army and Americans us Air strikes, drones etc...not very brave


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

I agree. You can show appreciation in your own way, there's no need to spend money on a badge so other people can see that you "care".


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

barsnack said:


> the british army committed many cowardly acts in Irleand....and you wonder why people joined the IRA.....doesn't the British Army and Americans us Air strikes, drones etc...not very brave


IRA were the biggest cowards ever, planting bombs in public places etc. Always running and hiding, typical terrorist tactics.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> IRA were the biggest cowards ever, planting bombs in public places etc. Always running and hiding, typical terrorist tactics.


terrorist tactics normally = severely outgunned. Theres no such thing as terrorist tactics in a war just tactics


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I can prob do neither I'm too old and crusty but if u carry on il ask Lorian to add a special button just for u!!!!


You totally misunderstood what seandog69 was saying, he was questioning whether 16 year old's could vote or not, he asked if you thought it was weird that 16 year old's could join the army but not pick their leaders i.e vote, he then questioned whether the age of voting had been lowered to 16.

Nothing to do with you.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> You totally misunderstood what seandog69 was saying, he was questioning whether 16 year old's could vote or not, he asked if you thought it was weird that 16 year old's could join the army but not pick their leaders i.e vote, he then questioned whether the age of voting had been lowered to 16.
> 
> Nothing to do with you.


And neither of us asked ur opinion ...but thanks ..saxonfail liked it..clap clap....


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm an ex army infanteer and I left last year.

Firstly the funds from the poppy help ex servicemen who are homeless, need careers advice, jobs, job boards and loads of things associated with squaddies lives once they leave.

The donations are needed yearly cause soldiers leave every year and funding is needed to help transitions.

I never wore a poppy this year but I donated every time I.walked past a BL stand.

You seem to of hinted that in your view, people from past wars deserve a donation alot more than the new generation, and that you feel that we have more of a choice now.. That isn't true.

Some of us joined the army for different reasons be it personal pride, making something of yourself, a unique career things like that.

You won't be complaining about the donations when the isis or another terrorist organisation come on our shores will you?, no you won't, you'll be the one crying for soldiers to.protect you and your family.

Also did you donate?... If so shut the Fcuk up moaning about it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> dont you think its a bit weird tho that they are allowed to go fight for these leaders at 16 but cant pick them for another 2 years tho....


 @12 gauge.....I didn't understand any of this no.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> I'm an ex army infanteer and I left last year.
> 
> Firstly the funds from the poppy help ex servicemen who are homeless, need careers advice, jobs, job boards and loads of things associated with squaddies lives once they leave.
> 
> ...


your missing the point mate, brave as you are you volunteered to go, my great grandad was told to go and he went.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> And neither of us asked ur opinion ...but thanks ..saxonfail liked it..clap clap....


Sorry for butting in, I just thought you threatening to report him to the admin (calling for a ban) for a misunderstanding was unfair, I'd hate to see the ol fella get done for something he hasn't done, that's all.

Have a nice evening


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> And neither of us asked ur opinion ...but thanks ..saxonfail liked it..clap clap....


oh FFS, I`ve liked a dozen comments tonight - no ones talking to you, about you or behind your back, you show classic signs of paranoia, go get some help before it drives you mad.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

saxondale said:


> your missing the point mate, brave as you are you volunteered to go, my great grandad was told to go and he went.


He never had to go, he could of said no and then received a white feather...

Don't you think that if a war of that scale ever happened again every man and his dog wouldn't yet again be asked to.fight?... Yes they would


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Sorry for butting in, I just thought you threatening to report him to the admin (calling for a ban) for a misunderstanding was unfair, I'd hate to see the ol fella get done for something he hasn't done, that's all.
> 
> Have a nice evening


Huh?

A ban?? No we were having a joke I don't call ppl out for a ban I don't neg and won't be disliking not how I play ...maybe just a misunderstanding


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Huh?
> 
> A ban?? No we were having a joke I don't call ppl out for a ban I don't neg and won't be disliking not how I play ...maybe just a misunderstanding


O.K, I misunderstood I thought you were saying you would report him to the admin when you wrote



Skye666 said:


> I can prob do neither I'm too old and crusty *but if u carry on il ask Lorian to add a special button just for u!!!!*


But never mind I'll go back to watching Eric liellbridge on youtube, the mans a beast.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Also do you not want the people who have "volunteered" to protect you from terrorism, natural disasters or whatever to have the best chance possible of a normal life once they leave?

I've found the transition one of.the hardest things in my life and without help from funded setups it would of been alot harder


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> You totally misunderstood what seandog69 was saying, he was questioning whether 16 year old's could vote or not, he asked if you thought it was weird that 16 year old's could join the army but not pick their leaders i.e vote, he then questioned whether the age of voting had been lowered to 16.
> 
> Nothing to do with you.


lol thank you for the ceefax subtitles bro :thumb:

so eloquently put, are you a wizard? 

edit:fck u, i just seen you called me old lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

@Skye666, dont sweat it, i know its all good :thumb:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> He never had to go, he could of said no and then received a white feather...
> 
> Don't you think that if a war of that scale ever happened again every man and his dog wouldn't yet again be asked to.fight?... Yes they would


it would never happen again.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

KRIS_B said:


> Also do you not want the people who have "volunteered" to protect you from terrorism, natural disasters or whatever to have the best chance possible of a normal life once they leave?
> 
> I've found the transition one of.the hardest things in my life and without help from funded setups it would of been alot harder


the fact the government don't pay for this service in the first place is disgusting. If anything the army causes more terrorism than it solves, why on earth would any terrorist organization of picked the uk to target out of all the other ones out there if we didnt blindly follow the usa


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

saxondale said:


> it would never happen again.


How much do you wanna bet?... I guarantee it would


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

gycraig said:


> the fact the government don't pay for this service in the first place is disgusting. If anything the army causes more terrorism than it solves, why on earth would any terrorist organization of picked the uk to target out of all the other ones out there if we didnt blindly follow the usa


It's not the army that causes more terrorism it's the politicians... And I agree with you about following the USA and so do many others but it's a show of face thing I believe..

The politicians see it as.. If we lick America's **** now they will help us when we need it even if the deep down we don't agree.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

The government does pay to some extent mate


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> it would never happen again.


I'm sure they said that when WW1 ended.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> How much do you wanna bet?... I guarantee it would


the situation that would lead to conscription will never happen again mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm sure they said that when WW1 ended.


did they have nuclear weapons in 1918?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

saxondale said:


> the situation that would lead to conscription will never happen again mate


Mate, if our country was in risk of actually being invaded by Russia (for example) and a war had already started and Britain was stuck for manpower it would definitely happen they can overwrite rules, law or whatever at the click of a finger to suit


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> did they have nuclear weapons in 1918?


Who knows what they'll have in the future.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> This thread was never meant to be a pop at the people in the army. It was meant to be a pop at people who think that not supporting a charity from the forces is disrespectful.


When did a thread on here ever end on the same topic as it started?! Ha! Same every year though. Someone on tv gets sh1t for not wearing a poppy.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> dont you think its a bit weird tho that they are allowed to go fight for these leaders at 16 but cant pick them for another 2 years tho....


Not allowed in combat under 18yrs old. That came in during the troubles in northern Ireland.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

I support the poppy appeal, armed forces etc., but why do people assume that all soldiers today are out fighting because they want to defend their country? I'm sure many do it for other reasons, such as adventure.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Can you not distinguish the difference between self defence and mass bullying for profit?


Don't you think I.S, are conducting some mass bullying themselves. And before you mention, the why's of there arrival within the Middle East, stop there....it's all ****e, period, and always will be, and will carry on well after your gone


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

PortsladeMan said:


> I support the poppy appeal, armed forces etc., but why do people assume that all soldiers today are out fighting because they want to defend their country? *I'm sure many do it for other reasons, such as adventure.*


And is that such a bad thing? I'd hazard a guess that every single one of the blokes proclaiming that war is terrible watch a damn site more action and slasher movies than they do chick-flicks and would rather watch MMA or boxing than ballroom dancing. Fact is, we are a species that worships violence and all this holier than thou preaching is just a load of hypocritical bullsh!t.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> PMSL
> 
> Like I said to Tekkers, its asy to slate something you have never done nor will have b4lls big enough to do. If we didn't have a an army as much as I agree that the last war was uncalled for they kept the war over there, without them, the war would of been here, right on our door step. but like you say, we don't need an army. ROLMFAO


Whats it got to do with balls, I would put my life on the line if I felt there was a just cause. I certainly wouldn't do it just now. I was thinking of joining the RAF reserves as one of my close friends and his whole family are and their asian mind.

How would the war have been here? Explain how lmao. Don't know if your being serious....... We didn't keep the war over there WE CREATED THE WAR.

There would be less response and attacks here if we didn't get involved. We have we not sent an army into syria? Where war crimes and the people are actually being killed on behalf of the goverment.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

sen said:


> How do I know? But saying we don't need an army cos we don't get invaded is a bit silly. No one probably wants to try because we have a decent army.


I doubt we would, we would still have nuclear deterrents. And for an army to actually invade us outwith the uk i don't see it happening.

Especially any country from the middle east, can you imagine them sending tens of thousands of soldiers to attempt to invade us thousands of miles away?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

zak007 said:


> I doubt we would, we would still have nuclear deterrents. And for an army to actually invade us outwith the uk i don't see it happening.
> 
> Especially any country from the middle east, can you imagine them sending tens of thousands of soldiers to attempt to invade us thousands of miles away?


Yeah, their camels/trucks/flip flops would be ruined by time they got here.

Can't be assed reading sh1t on this thread any more mate. Only replied cos you quoted me. Didn't think there was such bad feeling towards our army. especially from English people. Fair enough people don't like the government but the army aren't bad people like a lot are making out on here.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

sen said:


> Yeah, their camels/trucks/flip flops would be ruined by time they got here.
> 
> Can't be assed reading sh1t on this thread any more mate. Only replied cos you quoted me. Didn't think there was such bad feeling towards our army. especially from English people. Fair enough people don't like the government but the army aren't bad people like a lot are making out on here.


I think its more hatred towards the government and how they play the army and use them as pawns in their chess games which in turn leads to hatred of the army and many knowing simply what their getting into.

Each to their own, but I'd never succumb to such a thing especially for financial gain. If their was an actual genuine threat many of the public myself included would volunteer and do what we can to support wherever required.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> IRA were the biggest cowards ever, planting bombs in public places etc. Always running and hiding, typical terrorist tactics.


Funny how no1 ever bats an eyelid about the IRA who taken out a lot more terrorist attacks in Britain then al Qaeda, Isis etc ever will!

Tbh I think all this just gives people an invalid excuse to be racist!! 2 terrorist attacks since 9/11 this country has seen, would there of been more without the "heroes" in the Middle East? Doubt it, tbh the police have done more to prevent terrorist attacks here then the army have!!

Fighting for our country? What exactly are we fighting for? America have a valid reason for war but we don't!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Worst thing is...

Some people is afraid of wearing it scare of consequences against them in some parts of UK, mainly populate by muslins

"Teenage poppy seller burned in makeshift flamethrower attack in Manchester "


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> O.K, I misunderstood I thought you were saying you would report him to the admin when you wrote
> 
> But never mind I'll go back to watching Eric liellbridge on youtube, the mans a beast.


Lol..god no were sleeping together ...however if there's a button for 1/10 though il press that he's rubbish :lol:


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

KRIS_B said:


> It's not the army that causes more terrorism it's the politicians... And I agree with you about following the USA and so do many others but it's a show of face thing I believe..
> 
> The politicians see it as.. If we lick America's **** now they will help us when we need it even if the deep down we don't agree.


It might be the politicians that pick the wars, but it's the military that pull the trigger. If the army knows it's an unjust war they all could collectively refuse to fight it, but choosing to fight a war that you know is unjust in which hundreds of thousands of innocent Civilians die makes you as accountable as the politicians.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

PD89 said:


> It might be the politicians that pick the wars, but it's the military that pull the trigger. If the army knows it's an unjust war they all could collectively refuse to fight it, but choosing to fight a war that you know is unjust in which hundreds of thousands of innocent Civilians die makes you as accountable as the politicians.


Yes that's true but a huge percent of soldiers believe in what they're doing and believe it's for a better cause. If soldiers turned round and "refused" to fight / protect our country, then other countries would see this and possibly take advantage, there would be a weakness wouldn't there?!?... Yes there would think about the bigger picture.

You don't know the ins and outs of any of it as a civilian you just see the news and piece what you want. I for a fact know that we've helped hundreds of afghans and Iraqis but you don't see that.

You just see the collateral, which I agree is bad but there's tons of good done too.. Believe me


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

i was in the armed forces for ten years and my daughter for four years i wont donate to the poppy appeal because trying to get help from them after leaving the armed forces is a joke , when my daughter died they were no help at all in fact it was the raf benevolent fund who helped me out with funeral costs the poppy people just said sorry for your loss and have you tried social security.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

This may be the first year were I have bought one and it has lasted. Normally end up buying 3 or 4!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

ianm2585 said:


> i was in the armed forces for ten years and my daughter for four years i wont donate to the poppy appeal because trying to get help from them after leaving the armed forces is a joke , when my daughter died they were no help at all in fact it was the raf benevolent fund who helped me out with funeral costs the poppy people just said sorry for your loss and have you tried social security.


Sorry man...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

KRIS_B said:


> Waaaa... If you use your observation skills and go back a few pages you'll find that I mentioned I'm an ex infantry soldier that only left last year (was a sniper in fact) so I actually know what I'm talking about.. Unlike yourself who doesn't have a clue.... Fcking mongolite
> 
> So get back in your hole creature


Auchhhh well deserved


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> Haha!.... Another pure example... Funny you lad... Notice your from Warrington, were do you train?


I live in Warrington but from Manchester, I train at about 3 different gyms, anything else?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

ryda said:


> Lol what gym would that be?


Pure gym


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Auchhhh well deserved


Take your head outta his ****


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> Pure gym


Lol is that even a gym? My mrs done an induction there and walked out!

Nah I train in the proper gyms in Warrington

O'malleys and hard labour, when not in Warrington cosmos in sale


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ryda said:


> Take your head outta his ****


Why you mirin??

Ignorant cvnt


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Why you mirin??
> 
> Ignorant cvnt


Why you gettin involved? Is it because I said Simeon Panda is natty?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

ryda said:


> Lol is that even a gym? My mrs done an induction there and walked out!
> 
> Nah I train in the proper gyms in Warrington
> 
> O'malleys and hard labour, when not in Warrington cosmos in sale


Ohhhhh, you mean were loads of the local pr1cks train?!?!.... That'll explain why your such a gimp then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Come on mate which war in the last decades have been fought for us? They are government pawns and nothing more. And they keep enrolling knowing full well where they are going to be going. The middle east.
> 
> Surely it would be a better idea.. if people want to protect and serve their country, to enroll when the country is at risk?


"i want to go to war to protect mrstrong`s future" .......said no soldier ever .

i agree on the whole heros bollocks , hero is defined by actions .

definition

A hero (masculine) or heroine (feminine) (Ancient Greek: ????, h?r?s) refers to characters who, in the face of danger and adversity or from a position of weakness, display courage and/or the will for self-sacrifice-that is, heroism-for some greater good of all humanity.

just because a kid signs up doesnt make him/her a hero , they could have chosen any other job .


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> Ohhhhh, you mean were loads of the local pr1cks train?!?!.... That'll explain why your such a gimp then


Lol id dare you to go in there and start calling people pricks! Pure gym with you 30kg dumbbells? Haha ****in ***


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

ryda said:


> Lol id dare you to go in there and start calling people pricks! Pure gym with you 30kg dumbbells? Haha ****in ***


"I dare you" omfg... You are just like a kid in a playground I actually don't know why I'm wasting my energy on you.

I know a few lads in hard labour that are sound hence why I never said that ALL people in those gyms are pricks.

Also I actually dont use the dumbells, I use the Olympic bar and EZ bar for the majority of things


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> "I dare you" omfg... You are just like a kid in a playground I actually don't know why I'm wasting my energy on you.
> 
> I know a few lads in hard labour that are sound hence why I never said that ALL people in those gyms are pricks.
> 
> Also I actually dont use the dumbells, I use the Olympic bar and EZ bar for the majority of things


Good for you, and I don't get why you'd use pure gym when hard labour is a lot better! As for the pricks yeh there in every gym which is why I train and specific times to avoid them


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

ryda said:


> Good for you, and I don't get why you'd use pure gym when hard labour is a lot better! As for the pricks yeh there in every gym which is why I train and specific times to avoid them


Yawn.. Ok mate... Ok... End of conversation


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

ryda said:


> Well said!
> 
> I'll "help the heroes" when they help me!


Not sure, how knowledgeable you are on your history.Ill enlighten you.There was a World War, that ended in 1945.If the Allies hadnt prevailed,You most likely wouldnt be here, and if you were youd be speaking German, and likely living under a tyrannical dictatorship, that would have made Saddams reign of terror in Iraq seem like a walk in the park in comparison.

The poppy appeal, also helps those who fought during that war as well.My uncle was one of them.When he was 19 he received shrapnel wounds, at Tubrook, and memory problems due to a German sailor trying to decapitate him with a shovel.Wounds which plagued him till he died at 92.So perhaps it might be expected that decent people as least show some gratitude for those that served and died to preserve our freedom.Its not the biggest fuc.kin ask is it?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Not sure, how knowledgeable you are on your history.Ill enlighten you.There was a World War, that ended in 1945.If the Allies hadnt prevailed,You most likely wouldnt be here, and if you were youd be speaking German,


im banging a bird from just north of berlin, would help me knowing what im being called :sad:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Not sure, how knowledgeable you are on your history.Ill enlighten you.There was a World War, that ended in 1945.If the Allies hadnt prevailed,You most likely wouldnt be here, and if you were youd be speaking German, and likely living under a tyrannical dictatorship, that would have made Saddams reign of terror in Iraq seem like a walk in the park in comparison.
> 
> The poppy appeal, also helps those who fought during that war as well.My uncle was one of them.When he was 19 he received shrapnel wounds, at Tubrook which plagued him till he died at 92.So perhaps it might be expected that decent people as least show some gratitude for those that served and died to preserve our freedom.Its not the biggest fuc.kin ask is it?


Yeh nothing against the world wars, they are actual heroes!! it's this new illegal war on "terrorism" that bugs me


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> Yawn.. Ok mate... Ok... End of conversation


Lol pure gym


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ryda said:


> Lol pure gym





KRIS_B said:


> Lol your lack of intelligence



View attachment 161129


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol this thread. 20 pages of pure Jimmy rustling. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Whats it got to do with balls, I would put my life on the line if I felt there was a just cause. I certainly wouldn't do it just now. I was thinking of joining the RAF reserves as one of my close friends and his whole family are and their asian mind.
> 
> How would the war have been here? Explain how lmao. Don't know if your being serious....... We didn't keep the war over there WE CREATED THE WAR.
> 
> There would be less response and attacks here if we didn't get involved. We have we not sent an army into syria? Where war crimes and the people are actually being killed on behalf of the goverment.


You say people hate the gov for playing the army and using them as pawns. How the fk is that the army's fault? Huh? That's the most dumb a55 comment ive ever heard mate.

As ive said before choosing to join the army hates off to anyone that does but once joined they dont have a say in what wars they fight. So again its easy for people to slate them saying their bad people blah blah blah. Im as @sen said im done with this thread. I also didnt realise how much hate there is towards our brace lads n lasses. Im quite disgusted with some of peoples commnets regarding the soldiers. Yes the gov are a corrupt bunch of cvnts but that does not mean the army are, they just follow orders. They serve queen and country.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Not sure, how knowledgeable you are on your history.Ill enlighten you.There was a World War, that ended in 1945.If the Allies hadnt prevailed,You most likely wouldnt be here, and if you were youd be speaking German, and likely living under a tyrannical dictatorship, that would have made Saddams reign of terror in Iraq seem like a walk in the park in comparison.
> 
> The poppy appeal, also helps those who fought during that war as well.My uncle was one of them.When he was 19 he received shrapnel wounds, at Tubrook, and memory problems due to a German sailor trying to decapitate him with a shovel.Wounds which plagued him till he died at 92.So perhaps it might be expected that decent people as least show some gratitude for those that served and died to preserve our freedom.Its not the biggest fuc.kin ask is it?


Good point and it's true, if America didn't exist as a country, we wouldn't have the freedom of talking such sh1te on this thread as we would have liked, although I'm not saying that's a bad thing either :laugh:


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You could say no or say your a conscience objector, then get Shangai'd then your stuffed lol
> 
> My mom and dad strongly agree national service should be brought back. X


I never said no, even though in some cases I totally felt like I wanted to haha!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You could say no or say your a conscience objector, then get Shangai'd then your stuffed lol
> 
> My mom and dad strongly agree national service should be brought back. X


You gotta be ****ing joking. National service bought back? So my kids should have to be forced into military training against their will? Tell your mum and dad tekkers said no thanks but if they want to they can do it for them.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> You gotta be ****ing joking. National service bought back? So my kids should have to be forced into military training against their will? Tell your mum and dad tekkers said no thanks but if they want to they can do it for them.


Wouldn't be a problem for you though, in your caravan, you'll never be found


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> You gotta be ****ing joking. National service bought back? So my kids should have to be forced into military training against their will? Tell your mum and dad tekkers said no thanks but if they want to they can do it for them.


Yep!! Itll make a man out of these ar5ehole youths on our streets today.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I know that some people are more than happy to give up all their free will and choices for the man above.. but I really can't stand when they think that everybody else should have their freedom taken away too. Why don't we just volunteer for life in a chain gang and just get it all over with. Ffs :no:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

KRIS_B said:


> I never said no, even though in some cases I totally felt like I wanted to haha!


If you've read the whole tread you'd have read that im totally behind the army, for whatever reason why joined be it pride, or just to fire a gun and get the outfit, they have my utmost respect. Id give my last pound to help people in the army

My grandads brother refused to go n he ended up in jail :'( He said he shouldn't fight in a war he didn't start. He said hed fight when the people who started the war was next to him. X


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Yep!! Itll make a man out of these ar5ehole youths on our streets today.


No it ****ing won't don't be so bloody stupid. So there's no **** holes in the army? If you think it's ok to have your kids views and rights as free people to be ignored so they can be forced to march and clean boots every morning then i feel ****ing sorry for them. But keep your ****ed up moral code to you and your parents, I however am a good parent and my children don't need to be enslaved for the good of society.

I really do hate this world sometimes.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Yep!! Itll make a man out of these ar5ehole youths on our streets today.


it wont, sorry to say, best case you`ll end up with army jail full of kids striking officers, worse case the youth will now know how to fight and operate a gun.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> it wont, sorry to say, best case you`ll end up with army jail full of kids striking officers, worse case the youth will now know how to fight and operate a gun.


I disagree. It'll teach the little fkers respect, something alot of people dont have nowadays.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I disagree. It'll teach the little fkers respect, something alot of people dont have nowadays.


how will it? take their xboxes off them and that`ll teach em

your out of touch with youth I`m afraid


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Oi i train at Pure gym :lol: x


Warrington?


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I disagree. It'll teach the little fkers respect, something alot of people dont have nowadays.


Such a jaded opinion. It'll teach the little fkers to hate a already hated government, how do you think that'll pan out a few generations down the line ?

I blame the Muslims anyway, coming over here and taking all our respect


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Yep!! Itll make a man out of these ar5ehole youths on our streets today.


When I was a youth worker I did always tell the wannabe gangster kids in my group that if you wanna shoot people join the army! I think that should be done instead of young offenders prisons


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> Such a jaded opinion. It'll teach the little fkers to hate a already hated government, how do you think that'll pan out a few generations down the line ?
> 
> I blame the Muslims anyway, coming over here and taking all our respect


After how you spoke to me on that ISIS thread

Drop dead!! :thumb:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> My grandads brother refused to go n he ended up in jail :'( He said he shouldn't fight in a war he didn't start. He said hed fight when the people who started the war was next to him. X


 Next time you see him, give him a high 5 from me!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Misspinky1983 said:


> and from what ive heard you like to touch the youth :lol:



View attachment 161141


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> He's dead but yeah defo :laugh:


Ohh sorry to hear


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ryda said:


> Ohh sorry to hear


No worries. I never met him :'( its stuff my mom tells me. X


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> After how you spoke to me on that ISIS thread
> 
> Drop dead!! :thumb:


Brilliant, I wouldn't have expected any other reply from your type


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> Brilliant, I wouldn't have expected any other reply from your type


Type?? Id rather be my type than a cvnt! Glad i fulfilled your expectations!!

I would say have a nice day, but watch out for double decker buses, wouldn't want you to get his by one!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I disagree. It'll teach the little fkers respect, something alot of people dont have nowadays.


No it wont

I done it

I was **** the entire time lol

My mum send me because i was to much trouble.... Come back worst haha

20 years ago


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Type?? Id rather be my type than a cvnt!


I hope you realise the irony in that statement


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> I hope you realise the irony in that statement


Im far from a cvnt mate. Your nothing but a keyboard junkie bully, so like I said drop dead!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Misspinky1983 said:


> In war its kill or be killed. Thats why not all men have the b4lls to do what they do and would rather bash their keyboard slating what they day, saying they dont agree, blah blah blah


in a situation to kill or be killed, i think i know what i would do.

However, its not about having big balls. I know lads with big balls...doesnt mean they would rather be in a pit in afgan with shells flying over their head, than at home with their mrs and kids.

I would think you must have lost your mind if you wanted to 'serve' our country in a foreign land, especialy when you know the pay isnt great and there is a chance of being blown to bits, having depression, not seeing your family much......list could go on.

Its a no brainer to me, id never consider going to war unless my life was directly under threat.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

I joined the army when I left school at 16. Didn't feel like staying in my town doing a mundane job. Thought it would be something different. I got free clothes, free food, I got paid when I went on holiday and when I was sick. Got extra money whenever I got promoted. Did some things for free that would cost a civvy thousands to do. Went to a couple of hot and sandy places. Missed my wife. Didn't know if I'd get home again.

After 24 years I had to leave.

Then they dropped me like a hot potato. Don't give a toss about u once you are no longer their problem.

My advice to any kid wanting to join the army today. Don't. It's ****.

But by all means buy a poppy and remember those poor souls who got fvcked over in the past.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You say people hate the gov for playing the army and using them as pawns. How the fk is that the army's fault? Huh? That's the most dumb a55 comment ive ever heard mate.
> 
> As ive said before choosing to join the army hates off to anyone that does but once joined they dont have a say in what wars they fight. So again its easy for people to slate them saying their bad people blah blah blah. Im as @sen said im done with this thread. I also didnt realise how much hate there is towards our brace lads n lasses. Im quite disgusted with some of peoples commnets regarding the soldiers. Yes the gov are a corrupt bunch of cvnts but that does not mean the army are, they just follow orders. They serve queen and country.


its common sense, anyone with a brain knows fine well what they are signing up for and how the army is used.

The army serve the queen and country fair enough, but follow what their told by politicians for financial gain not really serving the country.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No it ****ing won't don't be so bloody stupid. So there's no **** holes in the army? If you think it's ok to have your kids views and rights as free people to be ignored so they can be forced to march and clean boots every morning then i feel ****ing sorry for them. But keep your ****ed up moral code to you and your parents, I however am a good parent and my children don't need to be enslaved for the good of society.
> 
> I really do hate this world sometimes.


But like I said this morning by stating your views re the military re the government etc and no doubt about paying tax...u think because they are facts it's not preaching but it is...u would be stopping ur kids from being free because all those things are things that aggravate u therefore placing ur own morals and values on them if u want to be this real free person then u would let them learn by being free to listen to lots of views and decide themselves. Re national service for 'some' it would be good ...have u looked around society lately? In particular if u like Margate...I for one think most of the young offenders iv worked with would learn a lot more from joining up than they do in prison in that respect, misspinky dosnt have messed up moral code in my view she's dead right...youths today think the world owes them, they have no respect for their own blood let alone anyone else, and they want to be babysat through life cleaning boots and marching is nothing but discipline it won't hurt.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zak007 said:


> its common sense, anyone with a brain knows fine well what they are signing up for and how the army is used.
> 
> The army serve the queen and country fair enough, but follow what their told by politicians for financial gain not really serving the country.


No they don't not at 16 years old.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I disagree. It'll teach the little fkers respect, something alot of people dont have nowadays.


Ironic really because your by far one of the most disrespectful posters on the forum miss pinky :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I joined the army when I left school at 16. Didn't feel like staying in my town doing a mundane job. Thought it would be something different. I got free clothes, free food, I got paid when I went on holiday and when I was sick. Got extra money whenever I got promoted. Did some things for free that would cost a civvy thousands to do. Went to a couple of hot and sandy places. Missed my wife. Didn't know if I'd get home again.
> 
> After 24 years I had to leave.
> 
> ...


Reading between the lines though overall it sounds like u had a lot of good / positive from it and damn 24years!! By saying 'had' to leave sounds like them not looking after u is the bug bear here? And I do agree I don't think there is enough support after I think it's improving a little with more charities now but it's not enough.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

didnt get a poppy this year, but me and the missus both have H4H bands, and probably given them about a tenner in change after shopping over the last few days.

getting a H4H hoodie for the gym too.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> and from what ive heard you like to touch the youth :lol:


How's that even supposed to be funny?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No they don't not at 16 years old.


Do 16 year old go into combat and or do they not now have to re enlist @18


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Reading between the lines though overall it sounds like u had a lot of good / positive from it and damn 24years!! By saying 'had' to leave sounds like them not looking after u is the bug bear here? And I do agree I don't think there is enough support after I think it's improving a little with more charities now but it's not enough.


I made a lot of good friends. And met a lot of complete bell ends. Funny how higher up the ranks some ppl get, the bigger the bell end they become. Power goes to some ppls heads. I had some great times. Some not so great. It took up over half my life. But for a non commissioned officer, 22 years is all u get.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I made a lot of good friends. And met a lot of complete bell ends. Funny how higher up the ranks some ppl get, the bigger the bell end they become. Power goes to some ppls heads. I had some great times. Some not so great. It took up over half my life. But for a non commissioned officer, 22 years is all u get.


Yep I hear that...well 22 is commendable in my book :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Do 16 year old go into combat and or do they not now have to re enlist @18


What's the point with regards to not knowing/ understanding about all the politics at 16 though?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Come on mate which war in the last decades have been fought for us? They are government pawns and nothing more. And they keep enrolling knowing full well where they are going to be going. The middle east.
> 
> Surely it would be a better idea.. if people want to protect and serve their country, to enroll when the country is at risk?


You are discussing something you know nothing about, you cant raise an armed force over night, you are ridicule's, if you don't want to wear a poppy then don't, but "our dear soldiers" is nothing but sarcastic disrespect, my father was a war pensioner, 100% before he died, my mother was on anti aircraft, neither of them wore a poppy, something personal? but they never showed any disrespect for their fellow soldiers and those who died.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PD89 said:


> Ironic really because your by far one of the most disrespectful posters on the forum miss pinky :whistling:


ROLMFAO I doubt that very much sweety, there's bigger ar53holea on here than me, but if that's your opinion, your entitled to it.

I find it hilarious that someone is disrespectful/rude or whatever when they dont agree with you! Pfffff.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Do 16 year old go into combat and or do they not now have to re enlist @18


18 to go into combat.


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Do 16 year old go into combat and or do they not now have to re enlist @18


They dont go into combat until they are 18. Its a bit weird how it works, if someone joins at 16 they do all the training etc but there service years dont get recognised until they are 18. Basically their 22 years service would be recognised and start at 18 years old. Thats how it was a few years back.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Not keen are you when the boots on the other foot!!


There's not many people here agree with you is there ? Surely that says a lot more about you than anything else ey love :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Mmmmm if you say so darling :thumb:
> 
> Your point is what exactly?
> 
> ...


Lol, you're a trolls wet dream :lol:

Sometimes the best thing to say is nothing at all :whistling:


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Mmmmm if you say so darling :thumb:
> 
> Your point is what exactly?
> 
> ...


Some people would see it as the other way round. Can you show me where I've 'bullied' you or 'put you down' ? I think you'll find your the one throwing insults around... Again.

Do I make myself clear enough ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Time to calm down people. Get the conversation back on track and stop throwing petty insults. I'll be watching...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Time to calm down people. Get the conversation back on track and stop throwing petty insults. I'll be watching...


Think it went off topic after the first reply!


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Mmmmm if you say so darling :thumb:
> 
> Your point is what exactly?
> 
> ...


Are you a real person? I've not had any personal dealings with you, but I've read your posts.

In this thread alone, you have insinuated someone is a paedophile, called some else a cvnt, said that all young british people are yobs and told people that their children should be forced into the army.

You are either in denial or incredibly stupid if you cannot see you are probably the single most offensive person on this board.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> Some people would see it as the other way round. Can you show me where I've 'bullied' you or 'put you down' ? I think you'll find your the one throwing insults around... Again.
> 
> Do I make myself clear enough ?


 :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Man Like What said:


> Are you a real person? I've not had any personal dealings with you, but I've read your posts.
> 
> In this thread alone, you have insinuated someone is a paedophile, called some else a cvnt, said that all young british people are yobs and told people that their children should be forced into the army.
> 
> You are either in denial or incredibly stupid if you cannot see you are probably the single most offensive person on this board.


It ain't my problem if people cant deal with the truth is it!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> It ain't my problem if people cant deal with the truth is it!!


Truth? You can't handle the truth.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> It ain't my problem if people cant deal with the truth is it!!


Im not a paedophile!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Im not a paedophile!


IT WAS A FRIGGIN JOKE!!! I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU TO MAKE SUCH A BOLD STATEMENT!! I'll know for next time not to even bother with you! Enjoy the rest of your evening.

Ps if i reported you for everything offensive you have said to me, you'd be banned. But im not a petty pathetic person. I can give as good as i get. And take alot of stuff with a pinch of salt.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Im not a paedophile!


Stop offering me Haribo then


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Stop offering me Haribo then


You're my special one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Lmao  And whats that? Your opinion?
> 
> The truth is what is it. Its black and white. Simples.


Alright bruv. Calm down.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> Are you a real person? I've not had any personal dealings with you, but I've read your posts.
> 
> In this thread alone, you have insinuated someone is a paedophile, called some else a cvnt, said that all young british people are yobs and told people that their children should be forced into the army.
> 
> You are either in denial or incredibly stupid if you cannot see you are probably the single most offensive person on this board.


Well said. Girls/women nowadays think they can say anything they want and get away with it just because they're females, especially with all the equality bull****. Everyone on here is an adult so have a civilised convo or don't even bother to input.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Alright bruv. Calm down.


I'm an over opinionated b1tch. I wont lie down and take sh1t off people. Im also not willy wonka. I dont sugar coat sh1t.

I stick up for myself. I give as good as i get. If that makes me a bad person. So be it


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Gotista said:


> Well said. Girls/women nowadays think they can say anything they want and get away with it just because they're females, especially with all the equality bull****. Everyone on here is an adult so have a civilised convo or don't even bother to input.


WTF are you chatting? People hide behind forums such as these with BS names abusing people, bullying people. Nothing but keyboard bashing junkies. Acting like 10 men. Pfffft pathetic. I dont expect to get away with anything cuz im female.

You sexist pig!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I'm an over opinionated b1tch. I wont lie down and take sh1t off people. Im also not willy wonka. I dont sugar coat sh1t.
> 
> I stick up for myself. I give as good as i get. If that makes me a bad person. So be it


You're a horrible horrible person. Now go and sit down and have a think about your recent behaviour. Not only have you let yourself down but you've let me down. It'll take a while but I think we can move past this


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

See kids - proof you shouldnt drink on a empty head.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> See kids - proof you shouldnt drink on a empty head.


You talking to them kids again?


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

I feel sorry that if she has/ever has kids they'll be brought up thinking the same at her


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You talking to them kids again?


Lol.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

So did the woman off loose women put a poppy on or what?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You're a horrible horrible person. Now go and sit down and have a think about your recent behaviour. Not only have you let yourself down but you've let me down. It'll take a while but I think we can move past this


 :crying:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

misspinky you go girl


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> I feel sorry that if she has/ever has kids they'll be brought up thinking the same at her


 :lol:

Its easy to hide behind a keyboard lmfao


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

So from the last 2 pages I can decipher that...

Merkleman wants to do miss pinkey.

Gym Spaz and miss pinkey have the same love for each other as a jew and a muslim.

Diggy V's had more than he can take.

Miss pinkies been driven to her wits end and has finally cracked.

Felon e's here purely for the lolz.

and saxondale might be a paedophile.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> So from the last 2 pages I can decipher that...
> 
> and saxondale might be a paedophile.


No smoke without fire mate :whistling:


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

When I was about 7 I would visit the local war veterans home and do odd jobs during the summer. Most were in wheelchairs with body parts missing. I really respected them for what they had done.

I felt this complete pride that we could fight and win.

I was in the Army for 9 years and soon realised that it is not for Queen and Country that you would die for, but for the friends around you.

Now I have a 15 year old Son, who like me is not going to leave without any GCSEs. I can see it coming that the Army will be one of the options, but I will try to dissuade him from that.

I do not feel the pride I once had.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Good read at 4am, this

Anyway, I gave a pound to the old chap with the collection tin at Morrisons, and took a poppy from him

It's some weird green plastic thing - I remember them being proper sharp bits of metal

No matter - I feel that I've given a little that might help, and if it doesn't, well, I've spent time thinking about the young lads who were forced to go through World War I

I.e remembering


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Its easy to hide behind a keyboard lmfao


Funny, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I buy a poppy partly to help remember my grandad and partly because I've seen the help that the legion does. As much as we don't like to admit it there is a lot of soldiers who don't cope with life outside of the army and get pretty shat on.

However I can't help but think that putting more effort into not going to war would be a more fitting memorial ....


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm not surprised the OP started a thread like this i'm not trying to be sarcastic but he's either a straight up commie traitor or a muslamic pretending to be a white brit.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I'm not surprised the OP started a thread like this i'm not trying to be sarcastic but he's either a straight up commie traitor or a muslamic pretending to be a white brit.


So according to you, if someone refuses to wear a poppy they are a traitor?

He could be a professional footballer though.

Wiganâ€™s James McClean explains refusal to wear poppy against Bolton | Football | theguardian.com


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> So according to you, if someone refuses to wear a poppy they are a traitor?
> 
> He could be a professional footballer though.
> 
> Wiganâ€™s James McClean explains refusal to wear poppy against Bolton | Football | theguardian.com


No not at all, it's not because he dosen't want to wear a poppy it's because of the general language he uses in his posts and also his posts on other threads.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Why?
> 
> And who says I've not done a tour?


I do because your a dick.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

mrwright said:


> If we wernt in Iraq etc would there still be the same terrorism and Muslim problems?


yes mate there would


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> Funny, I was thinking the same thing


 :clap:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> You are discussing something you know nothing about, you cant raise an armed force over night, you are ridicule's, if you don't want to wear a poppy then don't, but "our dear soldiers" is nothing but sarcastic disrespect, my father was a war pensioner, 100% before he died, my mother was on anti aircraft, neither of them wore a poppy, something personal? but they never showed any disrespect for their fellow soldiers and those who died.


Lol. What is there to know that I don't already. All that's relevant in my book is that they join for a job, they are government slaves and agree to go places and do things that arnt very nice. How much free stuff they get or how brave they are going to help steal oil or other resources I couldn't give a toss about. I'm not disrespecting anybody.. The army is disrespectful. Your dad being an army pensioner doesn't change that I'm afraid buddy.

It's really wierd that people are agreeing the government are corrupt and the wars are illegal and immoral but defend the very the very people doing it.

The ones that join up to do good, I do feel sorry for. Because they arnt likely to get that chance.

But like iv said this thread was not meant to be a pop at soldiers but a pop at people that are on a pedastool because they support the army.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol. What is there to know that I don't already. All that's relevant in my book is that they join for a job, they are government slaves and agree to go places and do things that arnt very nice. How much free stuff they get or how brave they are going to help steal oil or other resources I couldn't give a toss about. I'm not disrespecting anybody.. The army is disrespectful. Your dad being an army pensioner doesn't change that I'm afraid buddy.
> 
> It's really wierd that people are agreeing the government are corrupt and the wars are illegal and immoral but defend the very the very people doing it.
> 
> ...


"Theirs not to reason why, Theirs but to do and die."The soldiers dont make the rules mate they just play the game.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lest we forget


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

sniper16 said:


> I do because your a dick.


That's not very nice.

Spose everyone in the army are upstanding citizens who help old ladies across the road etc


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

HJL said:


> in a situation to kill or be killed, i think i know what i would do.
> 
> However, its not about having big balls. I know lads with big balls...doesnt mean they would rather be in a pit in afgan with shells flying over their head, than at home with their mrs and kids.
> 
> ...


when your life is directly under threat its to late mate.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

mrwright said:


> That's not very nice.
> 
> Spose everyone in the army are upstanding citizens who help old ladies across the road etc


I was in the paras mate served in Iraq and Afghanistan and I can tell that the guys out there are upstanding citizens that would help anybody that's why most of them are out there and then they have to come home to people like you slating everything they do,,what have you ever done for anyone else regardless of the consequences for yourself.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> :clap:


 and when someone decides to go against your racist, fascist outlook on life then you have the cheek to resort to mindless name calling. You are nothing but a bigot, good day 

View attachment 161157


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm gonna take a wild stab in the dark and say this thread will be locked by 1 pm.

Why do all my threads get ****ing locked :lol:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm gonna take a wild stab in the dark and say this thread will be locked by 1 pm.
> 
> Why do all my threads get ****ing locked :lol:


Feck knows. Back to your original point, I think showing of respect is a personal thing as is charity. People should be free to give as they choose and show respect or not as they choose. A few years back there was a major hoo-ha because some TV face either forgot or chose not to wear a poppy. Now everyone on TV does so without exception and I think that actually devalues the symbolism because it appears they do it not out of free choice but to conform to some establishment mandate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

James McLean, Wigan player:-

Dear Mr Whelan

I wanted to write to you before talking about this face to face and explain my reasons for not wearing a poppy on my shirt for the game at Bolton.

I have complete respect for those who fought and died in both World Wars - many I know were Irish-born. I have been told that your own Grandfather Paddy Whelan, from Tipperary, was one of those.

I mourn their deaths like every other decent person and if the Poppy was a symbol only for the lost souls of World War I and II I would wear one.

I want to make that 100% clear .You must understand this.

But the Poppy is used to remember victims of other conflicts since 1945 and this is where the problem starts for me.

For people from the North of Ireland such as myself, and specifically those in Derry, scene of the 1972 Bloody Sunday massacre, the poppy has come to mean something very different. Please understand, Mr Whelan, that when you come from Creggan like myself or the Bogside, Brandywell or the majority of places in Derry, every person still lives in the shadow of one of the darkest days in Ireland's history - even if like me you were born nearly 20 years after the event. It is just a part of who we are, ingrained into us from birth.

Mr Whelan, for me to wear a poppy would be as much a gesture of disrespect for the innocent people who lost their lives in the Troubles - and Bloody Sunday especially - as I have in the past been accused of disrespecting the victims of WWI and WWII.

It would be seen as an act of disrespect to those people; to my people.

I am not a war monger, or anti-British, or a terrorist or any of the accusations levelled at me in the past. I am a peaceful guy, I believe everyone should live side by side, whatever their religious or political beliefs which I respect and ask for people to respect mine in return. Since last year, I am a father and I want my daughter to grow up in a peaceful world, like any parent.

I am very proud of where I come from and I just cannot do something that I believe is wrong. In life, if you're a man you should stand up for what you believe in.

I know you may not agree with my feelings but I hope very much that you understand my reasons.

As the owner of the club I am proud to play for, I believe I owe both you and the club's supporters this explanation.

Yours sincerely,

James McClean

Republican atrocities in 1971, the year leading up to Bloody Sunday:-

6 February

The IRA shot dead British soldier Robert Curtis during rioting in New Lodge. He was the first British soldier killed in the Troubles.[24] The next day, James Chichester-Clark, Prime Minister of Northern Ireland, declared that "Northern Ireland is at war with the Irish Republican Army Provisionals".[25]

9 March

Three off-duty Scottish soldiers were shot dead by the IRA after being lured from a pub in Belfast. Two days later, 4,000 loyalist shipyard workers took to the streets to demand the mass internment of Irish republicans.

25 May

The IRA threw a time bomb into Springfield Road British Army/RUC base in Belfast, killing British Army Sergeant Michael Willetts and wounding seven RUC officers, two British soldiers and eighteen civilians.

December

Balmoral Showroom bombing - a bomb exploded outside a furniture showroom on the mainly-Protestant and loyalist Shankill Road, Belfast. Four civilians (including two babies) were killed and nineteen wounded. The IRA was blamed.

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

James Mclean is a hateful wee cvnt, only person he has respect for is himself, should be kneecapped in an alleyway, like the good aul days in Norn Iron!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> and when someone decides to go against your racist, fascist outlook on life then you have the cheek to resort to mindless name calling. You are nothing but a bigot, good day
> 
> View attachment 161157


 :rolleye: :rolleye: :rolleye:

Yadda yadda yadda, blah blah blah

I'm not going to lower myself to your snake like levels and retaliate, your not worth and infraction my darling.

But what I will say this, IMO your not fit to lick the rain water off my boots, therefore go write your opinion of me on a piece of paper, fold the paper in half 4 times, pull down your trousers, bend over and shuv ones opinion up ones backside :thumb:

Racist??

R = Rather

A = Annoying

C = Communist

I = Inspired

S = Silencing

T = Tactic


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

She's been to university you know


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

PD89 said:


> Ironic really because your by far one of the most disrespectful posters on the forum miss pinky :whistling:


With you on this one pal.

She's calling members paedophiles, stating others should be hit buy a bus, throwing a barrage of insults around like calling people c&%ts amongst others and then saying it's her being bullied. Can't see this one lasting long on this board, immature is an understatement.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> With you on this one pal.
> 
> She's calling members paedophiles, stating others should be hit buy a bus, throwing a barrage of insults around like calling people c&%ts amongst others and then saying it's her being bullied. Can't see this one lasting long on this board, immature is an understatement.


 :wub:

People have got a short memory, whereas I have not. People only read what they want to read. People can take a pop at me all day long. People on here are just avatar pics therefor their opinions of me mean to me as much as they do NOTHING!

When someone stoops as low to take a pop at your parents and children they are nothing but scum. I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth, EVERTHING I have today is because I worked for it. My folks did the best with me, and the fact im an over opinionated b1tch as diddley to do with my parents, so if someone wants to have a pop at my parents then calling them a cvnt getting hit by a bus is probably the nicest thing I could say to them!! I cant imagine you'd agree with someone if they had a go at how you was raised


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I think you should open a thread and give people lessons mate.


I think you should just shut the **** up little girl. Clearly Youuu're the keyboard gangster here with your aggressive attitude and vocabulary, and your ridiculous insinuations, so i'm a sexy pig now because miss pinky said so. we've never spoke before and you've gone and attacked. Not very likeable are you. Not long now before this thread gets gone. Everyone on this forum is nice, helpful and respectful. If you cant adapt i hope you get banned. Go to the bodybuilding.com forum or something where you'll fit in


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Awwwww bless :wub:
> 
> Don't get my personality and my attitude twisted, because my personality is ME, and my attitude depends on YOU
> 
> My attitude is a result of your actions! So if you don't like my attitude blame yourself!!


Oooo thats actually a nice line, might use it myself, what keyword should i google for more like this?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotista said:


> I think you should just shut the **** up little girl. Clearly Youuu're the keyboard gangster here with your aggressive attitude and vocabulary, and your ridiculous insinuations, so i'm a *sexy pig now* because miss pinky said so. we've never spoke before and you've gone and attacked. Not very likeable are you. Not long now before this thread gets gone. Everyone on this forum is nice, helpful and respectful. If you cant adapt i hope you get banned. Go to the bodybuilding.com forum or something where you'll fit in


You sexy little pig you.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Gotista said:


> I think you should just shut the **** up little girl. Clearly Youuu're the keyboard gangster here with your aggressive attitude and vocabulary, and your ridiculous insinuations, so i'm a sexy pig now because miss pinky said so. we've never spoke before and you've gone and attacked. Not very likeable are you. Not long now before this thread gets gone. Everyone on this forum is nice, helpful and respectful. If you cant adapt i hope you get banned. Go to the bodybuilding.com forum or something where you'll fit in


I see you edited it, cool

DO I care what you think of me errrrrr NOPE!! Ive met some really nice people on here. Everyone on this forum is nice? Ermmmmm OKkkkay!! Like I said previous, you be nice to me I be nice to you, you be nasty to me I be nasty to you, simples really aint it. So if my attitude towards you stinks, then maybe consider changing the way you speak to me!! The thing is im not a little tell tail twitch who runs to admin sobbing like a little girl when someone says something I don't like, suck it up and move on!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IC1 said:


> You sexy little pig you.


And it has the audacity to have a pop at me for my vocabulary. If your going to point and take the p1ss make sure your fingers are clean!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> And it has the audacity to have a pop at me for my vocabulary. If your going to point and take the p1ss make sure your fingers are clean!


He'd rather dip his dirty trotters in the peanut bowl.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

IC1 said:


> You sexy little pig you.


Lool!! I meant sexist!


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> :wub:
> 
> People have got a short memory, whereas I have not. People only read what they want to read. People can take a pop at me all day long. People on here are just avatar pics therefor their opinions of me mean to me as much as they do NOTHING!
> 
> When someone stoops as low to take a pop at your parents and children they are nothing but scum. I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth, EVERTHING I have today is because I worked for it. My folks did the best with me, and the fact im an over opinionated b1tch as diddley to do with my parents, so if someone wants to have a pop at my parents then calling them a cvnt getting hit by a bus is probably the nicest thing I could say to them!! I cant imagine you'd agree with someone if they had a go at how you was raised


If people's opinions of you mean nothing, then why do there comments? Your current mentality is the tit for tat one. You insult me, I insult you. That's why I used the word immature, as that kind of mentality is just that.

On boards like these, if someone insults your familey or ****, then report them. Going off on One with the kind of return insults you did will probably just end up in a eventual ban and what's the point in that.

I wasn't born with a silver spoon up my ass either..Done my time in prison and in real life sircumstances would probably jaw someone for insulting me. But what's the point on here? Dosnt resolve anything and like you said it's just avatars talking.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> And it has the audacity to have a pop at me for my vocabulary. If your going to point and take the p1ss make sure your fingers are clean!


There's a difference between **** vocabulary and a typo. You have wayyy to much time on your hands seriously, my guess is 3pm this thread is gone. Hopefully.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I see you edited it, cool
> 
> DO I care what you think of me errrrrr NOPE!! Ive met some really nice people on here. Everyone on this forum is nice? Ermmmmm OKkkkay!! Like I said previous, you be nice to me I be nice to you, you be nasty to me I be nasty to you, simples really aint it. So if my attitude towards you stinks, then maybe consider changing the way you speak to me!! The thing is im not a little tell tail twitch who runs to admin sobbing like a little girl when someone says something I don't like, suck it up and move on!!


Hang on! I never spoke to you! Seriously, shut the **** up!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> If people's opinions of you mean nothing, then why do there comments? Your current mentality is the tit for tat one. You insult me, I insult you. That's why I used the word immature, as that kind of mentality is just that.
> 
> On boards like these, if someone insults your familey or ****, then report them. Going off on One with the kind of return insults you did will probably just end up in a eventual ban and what's the point in that.
> 
> I wasn't born with a silver spoon up my ass either..Done my time in prison and in real life sircumstances would probably jaw someone for insulting me. But what's the point on here? Dosnt resolve anything and like you said it's just avatars talking.


My mouth runs away with me and I know that. I don't agree with twitting to admin tho tbh, I wasn't a twitch at school, im not as an adult, I never will be. I believe in karma, people will get their comeuppance sooner or later in life. But im finding it gets you places being a grass on here, i'll have to try and bring myself to do it to it to people. Id rather tell them to FK off tbh, then grass but oh well. x x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Gotista said:


> Hang on! I never spoke to you! Seriously, shut the **** up!


 :gun_bandana:


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

View attachment 161164


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I think we can all agree this thread needs locking and put as a sticky so future users can look at this retarded excuse for a debate and make wiser choices and posts in the future.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

How many bans do we recon once the mods have finished they're Sunday lunch haha


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

My Granada was a para and I still wouldn't put a poppy anywhere near me!! Britain has raped and plundered half the world and I don't for one min believe these Poppy's are for just remembering all who fought in WW1/WW2, not a chance of it. 40mill is quite a lot of money and IMO, if it truely is for the ww1/2 veterans then most the money should go to them but we all know that will never happen. The whole poppy thing is just a money making gimmic now and should be done away with.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol. What is there to know that I don't already. All that's relevant in my book is that they join for a job, they are government slaves and agree to go places and do things that arnt very nice. How much free stuff they get or how brave they are going to help steal oil or other resources I couldn't give a toss about. I'm not disrespecting anybody.. The army is disrespectful. Your dad being an army pensioner doesn't change that I'm afraid buddy.
> 
> It's really wierd that people are agreeing the government are corrupt and the wars are illegal and immoral but defend the very the very people doing it.
> 
> ...


Then just make your point without the sarcasm, you state when Britain faced Germany, well we will remember them, because morally they were right? what about bomber command ? you say turn up for the righteous, are you going to fly the Tornado, or shall we turn up with home made spears, you have your beliefs, personally I think you are a troll, half the thing when remembering the dead, in war or otherwise, is for the people left behind, you just gob off like a teenager, but anyway you already know all there is to know!!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

cult said:


> My Granada was a para and I still wouldn't put a poppy anywhere near me!! Britain has raped and plundered half the world and I don't for one min believe these Poppy's are for just remembering all who fought in WW1/WW2, not a chance of it. 40mill is quite a lot of money and IMO, if it truely is for the ww1/2 veterans then most the money should go to them but we all know that will never happen. The whole poppy thing is just a money making gimmic now and should be done away with.


Ffs mate you're being a bit dramatic, a poppy can symbolise whatever the wearer wants it too! Do you feel hard done by!? Where are you from?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

cult said:


> My Granada was a para and I still wouldn't put a poppy anywhere near me!! Britain has raped and plundered half the world and I don't for one min believe these Poppy's are for just remembering all who fought in WW1/WW2, not a chance of it. 40mill is quite a lot of money and IMO, if it truely is for the ww1/2 veterans then most the money should go to them but we all know that will never happen. The whole poppy thing is just a money making gimmic now and should be done away with.


So your grandfather was a Para, must go down well in the Emerald isle?! I can understand you not wearing a poppy there, but keep giving to that catholic church!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

cult said:


> My Granada was a para and I still wouldn't put a poppy anywhere near me!! Britain has raped and plundered half the world and I don't for one min believe these Poppy's are for just remembering all who fought in WW1/WW2, not a chance of it. 40mill is quite a lot of money and IMO, if it truely is for the ww1/2 veterans then most the money should go to them but we all know that will never happen. The whole poppy thing is just a money making gimmic now and should be done away with.


full respect to your grandpa,i was also in the paras,3rd battalion but I have to disagree the poppy fund helped me and lots of others much more than the government help.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

freddee said:


> So your grandfather was a Para, must go down well in the Emerald isle?! I can understand you not wearing a poppy there, but keep giving to that catholic church!


 It went down that well he got murdered by the IRA. As forvtge Catholic church, lol, **** me man their scum. I grew up as a Catholic but eventually grew out of all that god ballix and now see religion for what it is so you'll have to do better than that if you want to annoy me. I refuse to give my hard earned cash for a poppy, a cancer ribbon, anywhere near a church or any other money making gimmic because the money never really goes to what people think it does.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

SouthPaw said:


> Ffs mate you're being a bit dramatic, a poppy can symbolise whatever the wearer wants it too!


There lies the problem!!! When people refuse to wear one you have people saying its disrespectful to the men and women who helped fight hitler but then you have others use it for soldiers who have died fighting a made up war for oil or to plunder countries from their natural resources. To me, that's wrong and why I'll never have one near me or my kids!

You just have to look at the James McClean situation to see its a farce. This lad gave a good account of why he would never lower himself to be made to wear one in football yet his own supporters slated him along with half the country. IMO, its a political statement and shouldnt be anywhere near a football stadium!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sniper16 said:


> full respect to your grandpa,i was also in the paras,3rd battalion but I have to disagree the poppy fund helped me and lots of others much more than the government help.


What help did you need mate?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

cult said:


> You just have to look at the James McClean situation to see its a farce. This lad gave a good account of why he would never lower himself to be made to wear one in football yet his own supporters slated him along with half the country. IMO, its a political statement and shouldnt be anywhere near a football stadium!


Not to mention the death threats he received, hats off to the bloke though for sticking to his principals.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> Not to mention the death threats he received, hats off to the bloke though for sticking to his principals.


Is right, it takes a strong man to stick to his principals esp in the spotlight that is being a PL footballer. Many other men would have folded and caved in to the pressure. I take my hat of to him as well


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

In the programme at yesterdays match was a list of the first team players that went off to war in 1914.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> :wub:
> 
> People have got a short memory, whereas I have not. People only read what they want to read. People can take a pop at me all day long. People on here are just avatar pics therefor their opinions of me mean to me as much as they do NOTHING!
> 
> When someone stoops as low to take a pop at your parents and children they are nothing but scum. I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth, EVERTHING I have today is because I worked for it. My folks did the best with me, and the fact im an over opinionated b1tch as diddley to do with my parents, so if someone wants to have a pop at my parents then calling them a cvnt getting hit by a bus is probably the nicest thing I could say to them!! I cant imagine you'd agree with someone if they had a go at how you was raised


But youve just done exactly that, in this very thread, with your comment about bringing back national service!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> But youve just done exactly that, in this very thread, with your comment about bringing back national service!


I haven't read the post but thats a bit of a stretch to say mentioning bringing back national service is attacking someones raising of their kids.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> I haven't read the post but thats a bit of a stretch to say mentioning bringing back national service is attacking someones raising of their kids.


So you havnt read it but will defend it? Another one fancies misspinky.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> So you havnt read it but will defend it? Another one fancies misspinky.


just been back and read them, can you point out where misspinky personally attacks anyones children on this forum?

She is simply referring to the amount of cackbags we have roaming the streets today, and she does have a point.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

banzi said:


> just been back and read them, can you point out where misspinky personally attacks anyones children on this forum?
> 
> She is simply referring to the amount of cackbags we have roaming the streets today, and she does have a point.


She also called @saxondale a pedo.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> She also called @saxondale a pedo.


Technically she didn't do that either, I saw that, she suggested he liked to touch the youth after his quip about her not being in touch with the youth..

Way to over react to someone who rocks your boat a little

I suggest you grow some gonads because at the moment she is showing more than you guys.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> What help did you need mate?


long story mate,short version is my wages were paid into my moms bank account she died when I was away not fighting,but protecting old tony blair.anyway I came home and struggled for some time trying to get my money off of the bank,they helped me with deposits and rent till it was sorted dosent seem like a lot but belteve me it was the little things count just as much.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

banzi said:


> Technically she didn't do that either, I saw that, she suggested he liked a bit of youth.
> 
> Way to over react to someone who rocks your boat a little
> 
> I suggest you grow some gonads because at the moment she is showing more than you guys.


You like 8 year old girls, now technically I never said pedophile so its all cool yeah?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sniper16 said:


> long story mate,short version is my wages were paid into my moms bank account she died when I was away not fighting,but protecting old tony blair.anyway I came home and struggled for some time trying to get my money off of the bank,they helped me with deposits and rent till it was sorted dosent seem like a lot but belteve me it was the little things count just as much.


Yeah.. The government or forces don't give a **** about their men once they are out the door do they.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> You like 8 year old girls, now technically I never said pedophile so its all cool yeah?


Course its cool, you never mentioned anything sexual did you?

Do you not like 8 year old girls?

They seem pretty harmless to me.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah.. The government or forces don't give a **** about their men once they are out the door do they.


im not gonna say to much but some people get more help than others.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> just been back and read them, can you point out where misspinky personally attacks anyones children on this forum?
> 
> She is simply referring to the amount of cackbags we have roaming the streets today, and she does have a point.


Its probably too subtle for you to make the connection mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Technically she didn't do that either, I saw that, she suggested he liked to touch the youth after his quip about her not being in touch with the youth..
> 
> Way to over react to someone who rocks your boat a little
> 
> I suggest you grow some gonads because at the moment she is showing more than you guys.


Your not going to get a date with her mate.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Reading this thread makes me lose faith in the human race..

Some proper bellènds


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Going back to the original point of this thread, it's interesting that the Germans were big fans of badges. They used to make certain people wear them so they could identify and discriminate against them (Jews were made to wear a yellow triangle. Gypsies, homosexuals and immigrants each had their own colour).

I do think the poppy appeal is a worthwhile charity, and i'm happy to say that i have and will continue to put my hand in my pocket when the poppy tin comes around, but i'd like to think the soldiers that died in the World Wars did so to protect the freedom of individuals.

If they could see us now, living in a society where tv presenters, footballers and other people were criticised and threatened for not wearing a little badge, i would hope they'd be disgusted.

Wearing a poppy now has far less to do with having respect for fallen soldiers than it has with fitting in with the sheeple IMO.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

spod said:


> Going back to the original point of this thread, it's interesting that the Germans were big fans of badges. They used to make certain people wear them so they could identify and discriminate against them (Jews were made to wear a yellow triangle. Gypsies, homosexuals and immigrants each had their own colour).
> 
> I do think the poppy appeal is a worthwhile charity, and i'm happy to say that i have and will continue to put my hand in my pocket when the poppy tin comes around, but i'd like to think the soldiers that died in the World Wars did so to protect the freedom of individuals.
> 
> ...


Lol, my boss is called the german behind his back by the local business community because of his insistence on engineers wearing badged shirts and coats.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

banzi said:


> Course its cool, you never mentioned anything sexual did you?
> 
> Do you not like 8 year old girls?
> 
> They seem pretty harmless to me.


I can't argue with you, you loveable smart ass :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> IRA were the biggest cowards ever, planting bombs in public places etc. Always running and hiding, typical terrorist tactics.


british army were brave, murdering children and protesters at a peace demonstration....easy to be brave when dropping bombs from a plane.....some of the IRA's actions were questionable, but they were in the right


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

barsnack said:


> british army were brave, murdering children and protesters at a peace demonstration....easy to be brave when dropping bombs from a plane.....some of the IRA's actions were questionable, but they were in the right


I refer you to post 365.

Anyhow, doesn't change a thing, IRA were very cowardly, planting bombs in public places, bombing pubs/shops etc and running and hiding when the Army turned up. Stand and fight you absolute sh1te bags.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

barsnack said:


> british army were brave, murdering children and protesters at a peace demonstration....easy to be brave when dropping bombs from a plane.....some of the IRA's actions were questionable, but they were in the right


On that note I feel a song coming on


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> But youve just done exactly that, in this very thread, with your comment about bringing back national service!


WHAT are you on about now? That's my opinion, if you dont like it that aint my problem. Dont make your problems my problems.

There's a hell of a lot of peoples opinions on here i don't like, but they are entitled to them. If i dont like it i scroll on by i dont personally attack that person or their parents or their kids!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> british army were brave, murdering children and protesters at a peace demonstration....easy to be brave when dropping bombs from a plane.....some of the IRA's actions were questionable, but they were in the right


Like hell they were!!!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> She also called @saxondale a pedo.


No i did not!! I said I've heard you like to touch the youth? So everyone jumped to the conclusion and assumed i meant a child. Shame on the lot of you.

See below what a YOUTH is before you bark at me for saying sax was a pedo when i never did. You took that and twisted it for your own benefit! !

Adolescence is a period of many critical transitions: physical, psychological, economic, and social. While adolescents are those in the age range of*10 to 19 years, youth refers to the age range of*15*to*24*years. Young people make up a very heterogeneous group.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Your not going to get a date with her mate.


Lmao to your suprise i may not be the only one with the opinion i have and to say someone fancies me because they stick up for me, ROLMFAO and you all have the nerve to sit behind keyboard and call me immature etc. Yaw'll need to go check yourselves lmao That's actually made me laugh.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> WHAT are you on about now? That's my opinion, if you dont like it that aint my problem. Dont make your problems my problems.
> 
> There's a hell of a lot of peoples opinions on here i don't like, but they are entitled to them. If i dont like it i scroll on by i dont personally attack that person or their parents or their kids!!!!


He be the woman hater....would have all the women banned off predominantly male forums like this if it was possible we should be thankful u know !! :death:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

And ...HAPPY REMEMBRANCE DAY ... :bounce:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> He be the woman hater....would have all the women banned off predominantly male forums like this if it was possible we should be thankful u know !! :death:


Now that i can believe hun :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

"Acts of cowardice have long been punishable by military law, which defines a wide range of cowardly offenses including *desertion in face of the enemy* and surrendering to the enemy against orders. The punishment for such acts is typically severe, ranging from corporal punishment to the death sentence. Cowardly conduct is specifically mentioned within the United States Uniform Code of Military Justice".

Succinct description of the IRAs behaviour in bold.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I refer you to post 365.
> 
> Anyhow, doesn't change a thing, IRA were very cowardly, planting bombs in public places, bombing pubs/shops etc and running and hiding when the Army turned up. Stand and fight you absolute sh1te bags.


The IRA couldn't use same warfare as the Brits however they where the most efficient guerilla army in the world. They set out to do a move, 9 tens out of 10 they finished it without harming anyone. They gave 1-2 hour warnings for their bombs so innocent people wouldn't get hurt or killed. Yes people did die in some cases but that was never their intention unless you where the enemy.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

The strategy and tactics of guerrilla warfare tend to focus around the use of a small, mobile force competing against a larger, more unwieldy one. The guerrilla focuses on organizing in small units, depending on the support of the local population, as well as taking advantage of terrain more accommodating of small units.

Tactically, the guerrilla army would avoid any confrontation with large units of enemy troops, but seek and eliminate small groups of soldiers to minimize losses and exhaust the opposing force. Not limiting their targets to personnel, enemy resources are also preferred targets. All of that is to weaken the enemy's strength, to cause the enemy eventually to be unable to prosecute the war any longer, and to force the enemy to withdraw.

Guerrilla warfare - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

cult said:


> There lies the problem!!! When people refuse to wear one you have people saying its disrespectful to the men and women who helped fight hitler but then you have others use it for soldiers who have died fighting a made up war for oil or to plunder countries from their natural resources. To me, that's wrong and why I'll never have one near me or my kids!
> 
> You just have to look at the James McClean situation to see its a farce. This lad gave a good account of why he would never lower himself to be made to wear one in football yet his own supporters slated him along with half the country. IMO, its a political statement and shouldnt be anywhere near a football stadium!


That's fair enough... as I've got older religion has become less important but I do think everyone should respect the dead, I don't think wearing a poppy or not is a big deal but people like James Mclean are just attention seekers! If you're playing in a British league respect the clubs tradition and wear the fcuking poppy... it's only for 90mins...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> "Acts of cowardice have long been punishable by military law, which defines a wide range of cowardly offenses including *desertion in face of the enemy* and surrendering to the enemy against orders. The punishment for such acts is typically severe, ranging from corporal punishment to the death sentence. Cowardly conduct is specifically mentioned within the United States Uniform Code of Military Justice".
> 
> Succinct description of the IRAs behaviour in bold.


Where did ya find this from lol. The IRA were a guerilla army who couldn't fight face to face with the Brits. Its like you trying to fight mike Tyson at his peak, its just insane. However there's ways around how to fight a world power and the IRA succeeded because you just have to look at the difference in the north now to see that's true and were not to far away from a united Ireland through the last part of the process.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

SouthPaw said:


> That's fair enough... as I've got older religion has become less important but I do think everyone should respect the dead, I don't think wearing a poppy or not is a big deal but people like James Mclean are just attention seekers! If you're playing in a British league respect the clubs tradition and wear the fcuking poppy... it's only for 90mins...


1 min or 90 mins, the fact is he didn't do it and that's his right, a freedom of speech right that them soliders died for and not live in a dictatorship being made to wear one!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> That's fair enough... as I've got older religion has become less important but I do think everyone should respect the dead, I don't think wearing a poppy or not is a big deal but people like James Mclean are just attention seekers! If you're playing in a British league respect the clubs tradition and wear the fcuking poppy... it's only for 90mins...


At first you say not wearing one is not a big deal and then go on to suggest James Mclean was being disrespectful for not wearing one, so which one is it?

He's paid to play football not to take part in traditions he doesn't want to, why should someone else's traditions be shoved down his throat?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Your not going to get a date with her mate.


That isn't my goal, and Im pretty sure shes not here looking for dates.

I dont think many here could handle her.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

cult said:


> 1 min or 90 mins, the fact is he didn't do it and that's his right, a freedom of speech right that them soliders died for and not live in a dictatorship being made to wear one!


That's true to a certain extent but the Poppies were all embroidered onto the shirts... which has been the norm the past few years, his reasons for not wearing the shirt he gets for free every match is a lack of historic education, he comes across as a bit thick tbf...


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> At first you say not wearing one is not a big deal and then go on to suggest James Mclean was being disrespectful for not wearing one, so which one is it?
> 
> He's paid to play football not to take part in traditions he doesn't want to, why should someone else's traditions be shoved down his throat?


What do you not understand? I said I personally couldn't care who wears or doesn't wear a poppy! But people that make a big deal about it are attention seeking plain and simple...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> What do you not understand? I said I personally couldn't care who wears or doesn't wear a poppy! But people that make a big deal about it are attention seeking plain and simple...


James didnt make it a big deal, the media did.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> No i did not!! I said I've heard you like to touch the youth? So everyone jumped to the conclusion and assumed i meant a child. Shame on the lot of you.
> 
> See below what a YOUTH is before you bark at me for saying sax was a pedo when i never did. You took that and twisted it for your own benefit! !
> 
> Adolescence is a period of many critical transitions: physical, psychological, economic, and social. While adolescents are those in the age range of*10 to 19 years, youth refers to the age range of*15*to*24*years. Young people make up a very heterogeneous group.


Before you start barking at me and adding me to your list of people you hate, when brought up previously you never denied what you originally meant. It was meant as an insult and you know it, how would saying he was "in touch" with a certain age group ranging from 15-24 be an insult?

A bit rude to say it's for my own benefit too, because I actually think you're alright and not as bad as a lot of users make out. You don't know me or my motives for my posts, I felt like you tried to insinuate that @saxondale touched kids. If that was not your intent then I apologise.

FYI if we're going to start getting weird and pedantic about this whole thing, technically you still said he touches kids as 15yr olds are minors anyway.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

cult said:


> Where did ya find this from lol. The IRA were a guerilla army who couldn't fight face to face with the Brits. Its like you trying to fight mike Tyson at his peak, its just insane. However there's ways around how to fight a world power and the IRA succeeded because you just have to look at the difference in the north now to see that's true and were not to far away from a united Ireland through the last part of the process.


Mate @Huntingground would kick Tyson's ass, just saying


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> What do you not understand? I said I personally couldn't care who wears or doesn't wear a poppy! But people that make a big deal about it are attention seeking plain and simple...


You're contradicting yourself.

He explained his reasons very well, its more than just seeking attention. If you don't consider it such a big deal, why label people who choose not to wear one for their own valid reasons which they hold dear "attention seekers"?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Before you start barking at me and adding me to your list of people you hate, when brought up previously you never denied what you originally meant. It was meant as an insult and you know it, how would saying he was "in touch" with a certain age group ranging from 15-24 be an insult?
> 
> A bit rude to say it's for my own benefit too, because I actually think you're alright and not as bad as a lot of users make out. You don't know me or my motives for my posts, I felt like you tried to insinuate that @saxondale touched kids. If that was not your intent then I apologise.
> 
> FYI if we're going to start getting weird and pedantic about this whole thing, technically you still said he touches kids as 15yr olds are minors anyway.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

UkWardy said:
 

> Mate @Huntingground would kick Tyson's ass, just saying


lol yeah i was thinking the same thing :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> WHAT are you on about now? That's my opinion, if you dont like it that aint my problem. Dont make your problems my problems.
> 
> There's a hell of a lot of peoples opinions on here i don't like, but they are entitled to them. If i dont like it i scroll on by i dont personally attack that person or their parents or their kids!!!!


But you do, you do and you did.

Pjnky, when half the world are telling you you have anger issues and fly off the handle unprovoked - stop and listen.

Seems strange its the same two femail posters flame tension and then scream 'leave me alone' one can imagine its a hang over from been dadies little princess.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> You're contradicting yourself.
> 
> He explained his reasons very well, its more than just seeking attention. If you don't consider it such a big deal, why label people who choose not to wear one for their own valid reasons which they hold dear "attention seekers"?


I can see why it sounds contradictive but it depends how you read it... but if you're in a country that has that tradition then respect it! He's enjoying the british money isn't he..? lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> I can see why it sounds contradictive but it depends how you read it... but if you're in a country that has that tradition then respect it! *He's enjoying the british money isn't he..*? lol


British money?

How do you know where his wages are coming from?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Before you start barking at me and adding me to your list of people you hate, when brought up previously you never denied what you originally meant. It was meant as an insult and you know it, how would saying he was "in touch" with a certain age group ranging from 15-24 be an insult?
> 
> A bit rude to say it's for my own benefit too, because I actually think you're alright and not as bad as a lot of users make out. You don't know me or my motives for my posts, I felt like you tried to insinuate that @saxondale touched kids. If that was not your intent then I apologise.
> 
> FYI if we're going to start getting weird and pedantic about this whole thing, technically you still said he touches kids as 15yr olds are minors anyway.


My list of people I hate is only 3, and I assure you chuck your not on it 

Regarding the youth thing I was always under the impression a youth was a 16 to 18 year old, and it was only when I searched google to see what age range a youth falls into I saw 15 to 24, so seeing and learning that I apologise @saxondale for posting that. Not for one second I tried to say he like to touch kids, as in kids under the age of 16. I know im a b1tch but fk me id never say anything like that on a social forum. x

Regardless of the apology to him, my opinion of him still remains the same  x x


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> I can see why it sounds contradictive but it depends how you read it... but if you're in a country that has that tradition then respect it! He's enjoying the british money isn't he..? lol


Respecting that tradition would mean he has to compromise his own principals, principals which no doubt mean a lot to him, what is truly disgusting though is the fact that he has received death threats and has been forced to explain why he has exercised his free choice to not wear a poppy.

As far as "enjoying the British money" well he gets paid to do a job and as long as he is doing that job to the best of his ability he is under no obligation to act against his will or to be made to do something he doesn't want to, that was obviously not part of his contract.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Not really sure what this threads about anymore. I don't wear a poppy just cuz I'm a forgetful cvnt and stab myself on the pin but all my change goes in the different collection tins in shops etc.

The IRA went about things the wrong way. Don't see the point in blowing pubs up when they could of blown up political offices in London etc. At least the irish guys would fight for something make a bomb and live unlike these stupid muslim terrorists. Either way I don't see why Britain kept hold of a tiny bit when they gave most of it back also most of the other countries of the empire got independence. Anyway it's not to remember terrorists it's to remember soldiers.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> But you do, you do and you did.
> 
> Pjnky, when half the world are telling you you have anger issues and fly off the handle unprovoked - stop and listen.
> 
> Seems strange its the same two femail posters flame tension and then scream 'leave me alone' one can imagine its a hang over from been dadies little princess.


Half of the world? Errrr nope, just a people on here and maybe my ex boyfriend, but that's another thread lol

Daddies little princess, hell yes. Is your hate for woman because you wasn't a mommy's lil boy and your brothers were, or did mommy spank your backside a lil to hard and now you hate all woman, which is it darling??


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Like hell they were!!!!


you haven't a clue bout the history of Ireland, to think that


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> I can see why it sounds contradictive but it depends how you read it... but if you're in a country that has that tradition then respect it! He's enjoying the british money isn't he..? lol


that's true,maybe he should of said he cant play for a team with a poppy on their shirt id give him more respect.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Half of the world? Errrr nope, just a people on here and maybe my ex boyfriend, but that's another thread lol
> 
> Daddies little princess, hell yes. Is your hate for woman because you wasn't a mommy's lil boy and your brothers were, or did mommy spank your backside a lil to hard and now you hate all woman, which is it darling??


careful, talking about little boys bottoms is frowned upon here.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> That's fair enough... as I've got older religion has become less important but I do think everyone should respect the dead, I don't think wearing a poppy or not is a big deal but people like James Mclean are just attention seekers! If you're playing in a British league respect the clubs tradition and wear the fcuking poppy... it's only for 90mins...


you really have no idea why he refused to wear the poppy...no right minded catholic in Ireland would wear them...james mc clean is from the Creggan Estate in Derry, which was the scene of Blooody Sunday....of course he aint going to wear one


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sniper16 said:


> that's true,maybe he should of said he cant play for a team with a poppy on their shirt id give him more respect.


He respects their choice to wear a poppy, if he used your option thats a lack of respect for them.

He's doing what he feels right for himself

Have you read his letter to his manager?



> Dear Mr Whelan
> 
> I wanted to write to you before talking about this face to face and explain my reasons for not wearing a poppy on my shirt for the game at Bolton.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> careful, talking about little boys bottoms is frowned upon here.


I can imagine tbh lol The same as its frowned up on for a female to have a voice and an opinion of which differs from a mans. There will be someone who find something to report, im sure lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Not really sure what this threads about anymore. I don't wear a poppy just cuz I'm a forgetful cvnt and stab myself on the pin but all my change goes in the different collection tins in shops etc.
> 
> The IRA went about things the wrong way. Don't see the point in blowing pubs up when they could of blown up political offices in London etc. At least the irish guys would fight for something make a bomb and live unlike these stupid muslim terrorists. Either way I don't see why Britain kept hold of a tiny bit when they gave most of it back also most of the other countries of the empire got independence. Anyway it's not to remember terrorists it's to remember soldiers.


one mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter.....some of the pubs they bombed, like Birmingham, where drinking spots of army personnel, so made sense, Ballykelly bombing too


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

banzi said:


> He respects their choice to wear a poppy, if he used your option thats a lack of respect for them.
> 
> He's doing what he feels right for himself
> 
> Have you read his letter to his manager?


its just my Opinion mate he new the poppy was on the shirt before hand.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> But you do, you do and you did.
> 
> Pjnky, when half the world are telling you you have anger issues and fly off the handle unprovoked - stop and listen.
> 
> Seems strange its the same two femail posters flame tension and then scream 'leave me alone' one can imagine its a hang over from been dadies little princess.


Who's the same two then saxonfail ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Who's the same two then saxonfail ?


Think he's referring to me and you hun 

Saxonfail I love it lmao x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> you haven't a clue bout the history of Ireland, to think that


Maybe not the history of Ireland per se...but I was in the force 26yr including northern Ireland through the early 80s ....u were saying?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

barsnack said:


> one mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter.....some of the pubs they bombed, like Birmingham, where drinking spots of army personnel, so made sense, Ballykelly bombing too


I'm a big beliver in that mate. My irish family were split because of opinions on who wants to run what. Even Hitler is someone's hero where as to others he was evil. In the end tho the only people who suffer are the innocents that die.

Just incase and im not implying anything or that but if you was to no any IRA guys looking to have a go then please park the Vauxhall vectra outside 10 downing street when that pr1ck Cameron is at home. They will be awarded medals and go down in English history as hero's


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Maybe not the history of Ireland per se...but I was in the force 26yr including northern Ireland through the early 80s ....u were saying?


BOOM out the water like a depth charge


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Think he's referring to me and you hun
> 
> Saxonfail I love it lmao x


Well I was looking for confirmation because if I say me...he assumes I always want it about me me me....so can't win.

Saxonfail because he fails to be nice to women...

Were u daddies princess??? Boo I'm jealous....I didn't have one...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

barsnack said:


> you really have no idea why he refused to wear the poppy...no right minded catholic in Ireland would wear them...james mc clean is from the Creggan Estate in Derry, which was the scene of Blooody Sunday*.*...of course he aint going to wear one


What nationality is this James McClean?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> BOOM out the water like a depth charge


Well see this is what is so frustrating about this forum ....u don't know who u are talking to behind the screen but one should never assume it's some dumb ass woman .... :nono:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

essexboy said:


> What nationality is this James McClean?


irish, but does that matter as ironically we're back to the OP and wearing a poppy is a choice that seems to be taken away from people in the public eye


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Maybe not the history of Ireland per se...but I was in the force 26yr including northern Ireland through the early 80s ....u were saying?


the IRA were a legitimate Army....having been in the forces, you'll know catholics were being murdered and burnt out of their homes in the thousands, before the IRA acted to protect the communities....and as Ireland is an occupied land, they were definetly IN THE RIGHT


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

essexboy said:


> What nationality is this James McClean?


Irish


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> My list of people I hate is only 3, and I assure you chuck your not on it
> 
> Regarding the youth thing I was always under the impression a youth was a 16 to 18 year old, and it was only when I searched google to see what age range a youth falls into I saw 15 to 24, so seeing and learning that I apologise @saxondale for posting that. Not for one second I tried to say he like to touch kids, as in kids under the age of 16. I know im a b1tch but fk me id never say anything like that on a social forum. x
> 
> Regardless of the apology to him, my opinion of him still remains the same  x x


No dramas :beer:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> irish, but does that matter as ironically we're back to the OP and wearing a poppy is a choice that seems to be taken away from people in the public eye


So hes Irish.I presume hes proud of his heritage.So he chooses to ignore the memory and sacrifice of Irish regiments, who served in two world wars, and more recently Afghanistan,because some civilians were killed some 40 years ago.

I wonder, how he would have reacted if Hitler had prevailed and occupied Ireland during his lifetime? He probably would have been grateful to the English Irish, Scots and Welsh regiments who would have fought to protect him, wouldnt he?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

essexboy said:


> So hes Irish.I presume hes proud of his heritage.So he chooses to ignore the memory and sacrifice of Irish regiments, who served in two world wars, and more recently Afghanistan,because some civilians were killed some 40 years ago.
> 
> I wonder, how he would have reacted if Hitler had prevailed and occupied Ireland during his lifetime? He probably would have been grateful to the English Irish, Scots and Welsh regiments who would have fought to protect him, wouldnt he?


but what if godzilla didnt kill the 2 cockroach monsters? no point pondering hypotheticals is there?

i cant make any assumptions on his reasons but if you read his letter he outlined his point quite articulately (i think someone may have wrote it for him as he is a foozballer), in the end it was his decision not to wear and he exercised that right


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

essexboy said:


> So hes Irish.I presume hes proud of his heritage.So he chooses to ignore the memory and sacrifice of Irish regiments, who served in two world wars, and more recently Afghanistan,because some civilians were killed some 40 years ago.
> 
> I wonder, how he would have reacted if Hitler had prevailed and occupied Ireland during his lifetime? He probably would have been grateful to the English Irish, Scots and Welsh regiments who would have fought to protect him, wouldnt he?


It's because people like James aren't smart enough to realise the poppy symbol can mean different things to different people, they see it as a symbol of hate as far as I can gather!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> but what if godzilla didnt kill the 2 cockroach monsters? no point pondering hypotheticals is there?
> 
> i cant make any assumptions on his reasons but if you read his letter he outlined his point quite articulately (i think someone may have wrote it for him as he is a foozballer), in the end it was his decision not to wear and he exercised that right


Ah a footballer that explains it.No need to further my enquiries.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

essexboy said:


> So hes Irish.I presume hes proud of his heritage.So he chooses to ignore the memory and sacrifice of Irish regiments, who served in two world wars, and more recently Afghanistan,because some civilians were killed some 40 years ago.
> 
> I wonder, how he would have reacted if Hitler had prevailed and occupied Ireland during his lifetime? He probably would have been grateful to the English Irish, Scots and Welsh regiments who would have fought to protect him, wouldnt he?


guess you didn't read his letter...why would he wear the poppy which recongises british army personnel, some who likely killied irish people...you really a an ignorant bastard


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well I was looking for confirmation because if I say me...he assumes I always want it about me me me....so can't win.
> 
> Saxonfail because he fails to be nice to women...
> 
> Were u daddies princess??? Boo I'm jealous....I didn't have one...


Oh no why not hun :crying:

I'm the youngest so yeah, haha not so much a princess, but daddies lil girl, im 31 and still am :blush:

x


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> James McLean, Wigan player:-
> 
> Dear Mr Whelan
> 
> ...


I think he is 100% right. Then again I'm irish. I don't know why you are referencing IRA atrocities to justify innocent civilians marching and getting shot.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Oh no why not hun :crying:
> 
> I'm the youngest so yeah, haha not so much a princess, but daddies lil girl, im 31 and still am :blush:
> 
> x


Past to the other side when I was little ...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Past to the other side when I was little ...


Sorry hun :crying: :crying:


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

SouthPaw said:


> That's fair enough... as I've got older religion has become less important but I do think everyone should respect the dead, I don't think wearing a poppy or not is a big deal but people like James Mclean are just attention seekers! If you're playing in a British league respect the clubs tradition and wear the fcuking poppy... it's only for 90mins...


Why should he? He would be insulting his own people, he is a footballer and he is working in England. That doesn't mean he has to support the British army. He gave a very reasonable explanation why he can't wear it. He should be left alone.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Sorry hun :crying: :crying:


Nah it's all good he was a knob by all accounts ... But i wouldn't know


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

time to close this thread as it serves no purpose apart from watching idiotic children insult each other........


----------

